# Greek malaka driver -- is it genetic?



## Alexandra (Nov 23, 2008)

1) Θα έχετε δει στα μέσα ενημέρωσης για το τεστ DNA που γίνεται κατά παραγγελία και σε πληροφορεί για την γενετική σου προδιάθεση για διάφορες ασθένειες και γενετικά χαρακτηριστικά. Το βρίσκω άκρως ελκυστικό, και είναι θέμα μιας απόφασης να ξοδέψω τα 399 δολάρια που ζητάνε για να το κάνω. 

2) Οδηγώ σήμερα το πρωί στην οδό Σπύρου Λούη έξω από το Ολυμπιακό Στάδιο. Κίνηση εντελώς αραιή, Κυριακή πρωί στις 10. Το όριο σ' αυτόν το δρόμο είναι 50, πηγαίνω με 60. Είμαι στη δεξιά λωρίδα. Aπό αριστερά με προσπερνούν όσοι πηγαίνουν πιο γρήγορα. Πίσω μου κολλάει ένας κλασικός Έλληνας οδηγός, που μου ανάβει τα φώτα, προφανώς για να πάω πιο γρήγορα...

Μήπως υπάρχει περίπτωση να ανακαλύψουν με το τεστ και γενετική προδιάθεση για να είναι κάποιος Greek malaka driver; Το θεωρώ σχεδόν βέβαιο, απλώς δεν έχουν σκεφτεί ακόμα να ψάξουν για το γονίδιο.






Edit: Παρατήρηση σχετικά με την εικόνα που δημοσιεύτηκε σήμερα στο περιοδικό της Καθημερινής: Το παράδειγμα που δίνει η εταιρεία δεν είναι φανταστικό, είναι πραγματικό. Το όνομα του πελάτη έχουν αλλάξει, δίνοντάς του το όνομα του πατέρα της Γενετικής Mendel.


----------



## paraskevi (Nov 23, 2008)

1) Οι Έλληνες οδηγοί γενικά τη βρίσκουν να την πέφτουν σε μια γυναίκα οδηγό για να την ταράξουν.
2) Οι Έλληνες οδηγοί πιστεύουν ότι η Ελληνίδα δεν είναι για τιμόνι.

Περιστατικό που συνέβη σ' εμένα την Παρασκευή:
Έχω βγάλει αλάρμ σε δρόμο διπλής κατευθύνσεως και αρκετά φαρδύ, για να παρκάρω. Έχω βάλει όπισθεν, όταν ένας τύπος απέναντι βγάζει αλάρμ και διπλοπαρκάρει, για να πάει να πάρει τσιγάρα από το ψιλικατζίδικο. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να σταματήσει η κυκλοφορία, αφού αφενός δεν χωρούσε αυτοκίνητο ανάμεσά μας, και αφετέρου κανείς από τους διερχόμενους οδηγούς, δεν περίμενε να παρκάρω για να ελευθερωθεί ο δρόμος. ΟΛΟΙ, μα ΟΛΟΙ έβαλαν σε μένα τις φωνές, και με αποκάλεσαν διάφορα χαριτωμένα επιθετάκια, ενώ στον κύριο απέναντι που βγήκε συνάμενος-κουνάμενος με το πακετάκι των τσιγάρων στα χέρια, δεν είπε κανείς τίποτα. 

Αλεξάνδρα μου, μην πτοείσαι. Και δεν χρειάζεται να κάνουν οι άνδρες το τεστ. Το έχουν στο αίμα τους το σύνδρομο του GMD. Τουλάχιστον, ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό από δαύτους.


----------



## kapa18 (Nov 23, 2008)

Χωρίς να θέλω να διαφωνήσω με την Παρασκευή, που κατά τη γνώμη μου έχει απόλυτο δίκιο για το συγκεκριμένο περιστατικό, δηλώνω απερίφραστα ότι τις περισσότερες φορές που βλέπω κάποιον να οδηγάει άτσαλα λέω από μέσα μου "Να δεις που είναι γυναίκα!" και δυστυχώς 8 στις 10 φορές επαληθεύομαι.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 23, 2008)

Το θέμα βέβαια δεν είναι αν οι γυναίκες οδηγούν καλύτερα ή χειρότερα. Το θέμα είναι οι παρανοϊκές αντιδράσεις του Έλληνα οδηγού. 

Γιατί να σου ανάψει τα φώτα να πας πιο γρήγορα; Δεν τον εμποδίζεις σε τίποτα, έχει όλη την αριστερή λωρίδα ελεύθερη να σε προσπεράσει, δεν πας κάτω από το όριο, δεν έχει κίνηση, καμιά δικαιολογία. Γιατί το κάνει, λοιπόν; Γιατί είναι GMD (ευχαριστώ, Paraskevi).


----------



## paraskevi (Nov 23, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> δηλώνω απερίφραστα ότι τις περισσότερες φορές που βλέπω κάποιον να οδηγάει άτσαλα λέω από μέσα μου "Να δεις που είναι γυναίκα!"



Δυστυχώς, κι εγώ έχω συλλάβει τον εαυτό μου να λέει το ίδιο ακριβώς πράγμα, κι έχω πέσει μέσα 3 στις 10. Τις υπόλοιπες είναι κάποιος κυριούλης άνω των εξήντα.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 23, 2008)

Σας επαναφέρω στο θέμα. Δεν έκανα σύγκριση μεταξύ ανδρών και γυναικών οδηγών. Δέχομαι ως δεδομένο ότι υπάρχει διαφορά στον τρόπο που οδηγούν, που εξηγείται και από διαφορές στη δομή του ανδρικού και του γυναικείου εγκεφάλου. 

Αυτό που κυριολεκτικά με βγάζει από τα ρούχα μου είναι η παρανοϊκή συμπεριφορά του Έλληνα οδηγού, που όπως και να το κάνουμε δεν τη βλέπεις σε άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες.

Edit: διαγράφεται η λέξη "κυριολεκτικά".


----------



## paraskevi (Nov 23, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Αυτό που κυριολεκτικά με βγάζει από τα ρούχα μου είναι η παρανοϊκή συμπεριφορά του Έλληνα οδηγού, που όπως και να το κάνουμε δεν τη βλέπεις σε άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες.



Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, και απ' ό,τι φαίνεται μερικά πράγματα δεν θα αλλάξουν ποτέ...


----------



## Elsa (Nov 23, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Σας επαναφέρω στο θέμα. Δεν έκανα σύγκριση μεταξύ ανδρών και γυναικών οδηγών. Δέχομαι ως δεδομένο ότι υπάρχει διαφορά στον τρόπο που οδηγούν, που εξηγείται και από διαφορές στη δομή του ανδρικού και του γυναικείου εγκεφάλου.
> 
> Αυτό που κυριολεκτικά με βγάζει από τα ρούχα μου είναι η παρανοϊκή συμπεριφορά του Έλληνα οδηγού, που όπως και να το κάνουμε δεν τη βλέπεις σε άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες.



Τώρα το πράγμα μπαίνει πιο σωστά. Γιατί πρέπει να πω οτι τελευταία παρατηρώ τις νέες γυναίκες να οδηγούν (ευτυχώς και δυστυχώς μαζί) ακριβώς όπως και οι νέοι άντρες. Πιο γρήγορα, πιο θαρρετά αλλά και επιθετικά, με αγένεια και διάθεση για καυγά και κουτουράδες. Πιο παλιά, όταν σου έκαναν άγαρμπη σφήνα ή κόλλημα στην δεξιά λωρίδα, σε συντριπτικό ποσοστό ήταν νεαρός τσαμπουκαλής με κάμπριο, τώρα οι γυναίκες αρχίζουν να κάνουν τα ίδια. Μεγάλη ζημιά έχουν κάνει και τα τζιποειδή. Ειδικά οι καινούργιοι οδηγοί με τζιπ (ανεξάρτητα από φύλο και ηλικία) είναι δημόσιοι κίνδυνοι!


----------



## sunshine (Nov 23, 2008)

Δημόσιοι κίνδυνοι με τα τζιπ είναι κυρίως οι ξανθιές κυρίες άνω των 50. Λες και έχουν μόλις μάθει να οδηγούν. 
Όσο για τους GMD γενικότερα, καθημερινά που οδηγώ στην Αττική Οδό βλέπω δεκάδες από δαύτους.
Έχει παραγίνει το κακό...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 23, 2008)

Όταν σε λίγους μήνες θα έχει κυκλοφορήσει παντού το GMD, να θυμάστε από πού ξεκίνησε!


----------



## curry (Nov 24, 2008)

Θέλω να προσθέσω μια κατηγορία στον GMD, αυτή του *GMD Pro*! Πώς λέμε ταρίφας; Με την τρομερά αρνητική έννοια, υπάρχουν και συμπαθέστατοι και πολύ τίμιοι επαγγελματίες, δεν τα έχω μαζί τους φυσικά (εξηγούμαι για να μην παρεξηγούμαι). Λεπτομέρειες αύριο, έχω συγχυστεί η άρρωστη!


----------



## Porkcastle (Nov 24, 2008)

Α, βέβαια, οι ταρίφες είναι επίτιμα μέλη. Πρόεδροι! GMD CEO...


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 24, 2008)

Το συγκεκριμένο που συνέβη στην Αλεξάνδρα είναι όντως πολύ χαζό. Αλλά γενικά, οι ηλικιωμένοι και οι γυναίκες στο δρόμο είναι συνήθως πολύ κουραστικοί και κουραστικές (μετά από τα μηχανάκια & τους τροχονόμους). Χθες μου έτυχε το ανήκουστο να μπαίνω στην αριστερή λωρίδα για αριστερή στροφή, να βλέπω από μακριά το φανάρι (ναι, αυτό, το πράσινο βελάκι που δείχνει αριστερά) να ανάβει και οι δύο μπροστά μου να κοιμούνται. Εγώ να κορνάρω για να το δουν από πολύ πίσω και αυτοί να μην ξεκινάνε. Ε, δεν πέρασε ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ. Ούτε καν αυτός που ήταν πρώτος-πρώτος στη γραμμή. 

Δεν είχε έρθει η ώρα για το Κυριακάτικο Ξύπνημα που λέμε. Με το επόμενο... (ήρθε ευτυχώς)

Πάντως, δεν χρειάζεται να το παίξω μπαμπάς και να σας πω να προσέχετε, γιατί ο κόσμος έχει ψιλοτρελαθεί. Πολλούς φόνους και ξύλο ακούω τώρα τελευταία για ένα φανάρι ή μια προτεραιότητα... για μια χούφτα χιλιόμετρα. LOL.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 26, 2008)

Το θέμα της στάσης των ανδρών οδηγών απέναντι στις γυναίκες οδηγούς στα σημερινά AutoNEA, με τίτλο "Μην πυροβολείτε τη γυναίκα οδηγό".


----------



## Elsa (Nov 26, 2008)

Η κατακλείδα του άρθρου τα συνοψίζει πολύ ωραία, κατά τη γνώμη μου:

_«Νομίζω ότι τα πράγματα είναι απλά. Όπου μας βολεύει η γυναίκα οδηγός και χρειαζόμαστε τις υπηρεσίες της, τότε καταρρέουν τα κλισέ και οι προκαταλήψεις και την αποδεχόμαστε πλήρως. Στην αντίθετη περίπτωση όμως, αφήνουμε τον κοινωνικό ρατσισμό μας αχαλίνωτο. Και βέβαια κάτι τέτοιο, μόνον ανδρισμό δεν φανερώνει.»_

Και βέβαια, όπου γυναίκα οδηγός μπορείτε να βάλετε γιατρός, μηχανικός, δικηγόρος…


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 12, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν συμβαίνουν όλα σ' εμένα ή έχετε όλοι σας όμοιες εμπειρίες. Σήμερα μού συνέβη άλλο ένα περιστατικό road rage, που αν δεν ήταν τρομαχτικό, θα ήταν εντελώς αστείο.

Στη μεγάλη διασταύρωση Σπύρου Λούη και Κύμης κοντά στο Ολυμπιακό Στάδιο, είμαι στο φανάρι για να στρίψω αριστερά στην Κύμης. Βρίσκομαι στην έβδομη ή όγδοη θέση και το φανάρι κρατάει λίγο. Μέχρι να φτάσω στο φανάρι, είναι πάλι κόκκινο, οπότε σταματάω. Ακούω πίσω μου ένα κορνάρισμα και βλέπω απ' τον καθρέφτη μια χοντρή κυρία τύπου butch, σε έξαλλη κατάσταση. Προφανώς της κακοφάνηκε που δεν πέρασα με κόκκινο για να περάσει κι αυτή. Τη βλέπω να με βρίζει και να κάνει χυδαίες χειρονομίες. Όπως είναι λογικό, της κάνω κι εγώ μια χειρονομία. Όχι τίποτα χυδαίο, απλώς της δείχνω με τα χέρια μου "είσαι χοντρή". Ε, μάλλον της πάτησα τον κάλο, γιατί παθαίνει κυριολεκτικά αμόκ. Κατεβαίνει από το αυτοκίνητό της, έρχεται δίπλα στο δικό μου κι αρχίζει να χτυπάει με μανία το τζάμι, βρίζοντας χυδαία. Εγώ δεν ανοίγω φυσικά το τζάμι, κάποια στιγμή σταματάει και γυρίζει στο αυτοκίνητό της, κι όταν ανοίγει το φανάρι, με προσπερνάει από δεξιά και τρέχει... να κολλήσει στο μποτιλιάρισμα της οδού Κύμης.

Πολλές φορές έχω συναντήσει νταήδες που βρίζουν τους άλλους οδηγούς, εξάλλου υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις φόνων με τέτοια αφορμή. Πρώτη μου φορά μού συνέβη τέτοιο περιστατικό με γυναίκα.


----------



## crystal (Jan 12, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> της δείχνω με τα χέρια μου "είσαι χοντρή"



Αυτό ήταν χτύπημα κάτω από τη ζώνη!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 12, 2009)

crystal said:


> Αυτό ήταν χτύπημα κάτω από τη ζώνη!


Ε, όταν σε βρίζουν και μάλιστα χωρίς λόγο, δικαιολογείσαι να πατήσεις και κανέναν κάλο.

Πάντως, δεν θα ήθελα να είμαι στη θέση του συζύγου και των παιδιών της οξύθυμης κυρίας.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 13, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Πολλές φορές έχω συναντήσει νταήδες που βρίζουν τους άλλους οδηγούς (...) Πρώτη μου φορά μού συνέβη τέτοιο περιστατικό με γυναίκα.


Από νταή, έπεσες τώρα σε "νταού" (;) ή "από το Νταού" (Πεντέλης). :)


----------



## curry (Jan 23, 2009)

Δύο (τουλάχιστον) GMD σήμερα προκάλεσαν δύο θύματα το πρωί στην Αττική: μια γιαγιά και το εγγόνι της σκοτώθηκαν, από φορτηγό. Περπατούσαν στην Λιοσίων, αφού στο πεζοδρόμιο είχαν παρκάρει κάποιοι τα αυτοκίνητά τους. Κανείς δεν μας λέει ότι το φορτηγό δεν θα τις χτύπαγε αν ήταν στο πεζοδρόμιο, αλλά...


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 23, 2009)

Όντως, αυτό μου έκανε εντύπωση από την εικόνα που είδα στις ειδήσεις: ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν πεζοί σ' αυτό το σημείο. Να δείτε που θα αποδειχτεί ότι δεν έφταιγε ο οδηγός του φορτηγού που σκότωσε τη γιαγιά και το εγγόνι, απλώς ήταν θύματα των ανθρωπόμορφων κτηνών που κυκλοφορούν γύρω μας με τα αυτοκίνητά τους και έχουν απαλλοτριώσει κάθε εκατοστό πεζοδρομίου. Το σκέφτομαι κάθε φορά που περπατάω στη Μεσογείων μέσα στον λεωφορειόδρομο, επειδή δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να πατήσω στο πεζοδρόμιο.


----------



## danae (Jan 24, 2009)

Μόλις το έμαθα αυτό και δεν θέλω να το σκέφτομαι. Ίσως η συζήτηση να ταιριάζει περισσότερο στο φόρουμ των streetpanthers όπου σύχναζα παλιότερα που δεν είχα χάσει το κουράγιο μου. Είναι γεγονός ότι τα πεζοδρόμια έχουν γίνει πια χώροι στάθμευσης και ότι οι πεζοί αναγκαστικά περπατάμε στη μέση του δρόμου. Μια εποχή περπατούσα πάνω στα σταθμευμένα αυτοκίνητα --με κίνδυνο της ζωής μου, βέβαια, γιατί φανταστείτε τι θα γινόταν αν με έβλεπε ο ιδιοκτήτης. Πόνταρα στη δύναμη της οργής μου. Ότι ήμουν πιο δυνατή γιατί ήμουν πιο δίκαια οργισμένη. Κάποιοι (άνθρωποι με κινητικά προβλήματα) δεν βγαίνουν καν από τα σπίτια τους. Είναι γεγονός αυτό. Ή κυκλοφορούν με ταξί που τους παίρνει από την πόρτα του σπιτιού τους για να τους πάει ακριβώς εκεί όπου θέλουν --ξέρω μια τυφλή γυναίκα που το κάνει αυτό, γιατί είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο να περπατάει στη μέση του δρόμου χωρίς να βλέπει. Όταν τα αυτοκίνητα είναι διπλοπαρκαρισμένα, περπατάμε κυριολεκτικά στη μέση του δρόμου, στη μεσαία λωρίδα. Και με καροτσάκια με τα μωρά μέσα. 

Το χειρότερο, όμως, είναι ότι η τροχαία θέλει ειδική πρόσκληση για να... μην έρθει. Πρέπει δηλαδή κάθε φορά που βλέπεις κάποιον να σου κλείνει τη δίοδο από το πεζοδρόμιο, να καλείς την τροχαία. Από το κινητό σου, βέβαια. Σε αριθμό που χρεώνεται. Μια εποχή καλούσα την αστυνομία (το 100 είναι ατελές). Αρχικά παρίσταναν ότι ενδιαφέρονται, ζητούσαν τα στοιχεία μου, έλεγαν ότι θα έρθουν και δεν έρχονταν. Στο τέλος άρχισαν να είναι επιθετικοί και να με παραπέμπουν στην τροχαία. Ε λοιπόν, όχι. Δεν είναι δική μας δουλειά να λέμε στην τροχαία πού να πάει. Ας ορίσουν εκείνοι από πού θα ξεκινήσουν. Δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο. Κι ας αρχίσουν να τους μαζεύουν με τους γερανούς. Τις κλήσεις ακόμα τις σβήνουν. Όλα αυτά συμβαίνουν γιατί ο καθένας κοιτάει την πάρτη του και η πλειοψηφία των υπολοίπων έχει αδρανοποιηθεί. Και τίποτα δεν λειτουργεί με το φιλότιμο. Μόνο η περηφάνεια για τη μοναδική λέξη μάς έμεινε.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 24, 2009)

danae said:


> Κάποιοι (άνθρωποι με κινητικά προβλήματα) δεν βγαίνουν καν από τα σπίτια τους. Είναι γεγονός αυτό. Ή κυκλοφορούν με ταξί που τους παίρνει από την πόρτα του σπιτιού τους για να τους πάει ακριβώς εκεί όπου θέλουν --ξέρω μια τυφλή γυναίκα που το κάνει αυτό, γιατί είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο να περπατάει στη μέση του δρόμου χωρίς να βλέπει.


Όταν ήμουν στην Πορτογαλία, απορούσα με το πόσους πολλούς τυφλούς έχει η χώρα. Παντού υπήρχαν άνθρωποι με λευκό μπαστούνι, πολλοί, φαινόταν, είχαν ουλές, προφανώς ανάμνηση του καθεστώτος Σαλαζάρ.

Παρατηρώντας λίγο καλύτερα το πώς ήταν οι δρόμοι, βλέποντας ότι στο μετρό υπήρχαν ειδικοί διάδρομοι και σχέδιο του χώρου σε σύστημα Μπράιγ, συνειδητοποιώντας την πολιτισμένη συμπεριφορά αυτών που εμείς οι τρισχιλιετείς (που λέει και ο sarant) θεωρούμε ουραγούς της Ευρώπης για να περηφανευόμαστε ότι δεν είμαστε οι τελευταίοι, κατάλαβα ότι εκεί υπάρχουν πολλοί τυφλοί *επειδή μπορούν να κυκλοφορήσουν*. 

Επειδή στα οδοστρώματα υπάρχουν οδηγοί, επειδή ο κόσμος δε σε σπρώχνει για να ανέβει στο λεωφορείο, επειδή οι οδηγοί δε σε πατάνε, επειδή, επειδή...
Και ένιωσα πολύ μεγάλη θλίψη.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jan 24, 2009)

GMD, παράρτημα Κέρκυρας:

http://www.corfunews.eu/corfu-news/corfu/thanatephoro-trokhaio-dustukhema-ste-plateia-san-roko.html

_"Θανατηφόρο τροχαίο δυστύχημα έγινε σήμερα στις 11:35 στην Κέρκυρα, όταν νταλίκα παρέσυρε και τραυμάτισε θανάσιμα μια 40χρονη πεζή γυναίκα.
Το τροχαίο σημειώθηκε στην πλατεία Σαν Ρόκο (Σαρόκο δηλαδή) πριν από τα φανάρια της Ιωάννου Θεοτόκη, στο κέντρο της πόλης. Η άτυχη γυναίκα στην προσπάθειά της να διασχίσει το δρόμο παρασύρθηκε από την νταλίκα και βρήκε ακαριαίο θάνατο."_

Αυτό που δεν γνωρίζουν όσοι δεν έχουν πάει στην Κέρκυρα είναι πως το Σαρόκο είναι κεντρικότατο σημείο, σα να λέμε η Ομόνοια της Κέρκυρας. Γίνεται της κακομοίρας από κόσμο και κίνηση.

[Επιπλέον, αυτό που δεν γράφτηκε στην είδηση (το έμαθα από κάτοικο αλλά το γράφω με επιφύλαξη καθώς δεν ήμουν εκεί για να ξέρω) είναι ότι η γυναίκα εκείνη είχε πέσει λιπόθυμη προτού την παρασύρει το φορτηγό (φορτηγό, όχι νταλίκα. 4,5 χρόνια στο νησί δεν είδα νταλίκα στην πόλη). Δηλαδή δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε μόνο με Greek criminally malaka driver αλλά και με Greek criminally malaka people. Τόσος κόσμος περνάει από κει και όλοι στα παπάκια τους; ...]


Επίσης σκέφτομαι σοβαρά ν' ανοίξω μπλογκ με θέμα GMD, παράρτημα Θεσσαλονίκης, με φωτογραφίες κιόλας. Μιλάμε για σκηνικά από GMD που ανήκουν στη σφαίρα της επιστημονικής φαντασίας...


----------



## curry (Jan 24, 2009)

Να το ανοίξεις το μπλογκ! Μαζί σου!

Όταν έζησα για πρώτη φορά σε ξένη χώρα, ήταν στο Μονπελιέ, στην Γαλλία. Λοιπόν, με τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά είχαμε πάθει την πλάκα μας με το πόσα άτομα με κινητικά προβλήματα (καροτσάκια, πατερίτσες κλπ) αλλά και τυφλοί κυκλοφορούσαν παντού. Στην αρχή, σαν σωστά βλαχάκια εκ Βαλκανίων όπου ο πολιτισμός απαντάται μόνο στα περήφανα μάρμαρα, λέγαμε ότι προφανώς το Μονπελιέ είναι η ευρωπαϊκή πρωτεύουσα των αναπήρων. Σύντομα βέβαια μας έγινε προφανές ότι οι άνθρωποι αυτοί δεν επέλεξαν όλοι μαζί να μείνουν στο Μονπελιέ, απλά μπορούσαν να βγούν από τα σπίτια τους και να κυκλοφορήσουν χωρίς να κινδυνεύουν να αποκτήσουν κι άλλα προβλήματα -όπως στις πιο πολλές δυτικοευρωπαϊκές (και όχι μόνο) πόλεις!

Όταν αναγκάστηκα να κυκλοφορώ με πατερίτσες για έναν περίπου μήνα, σοκαρίστηκα. Άλλο να στο λένε κι άλλο να σου τύχει... επειδή δεν υπήρχε ιδιωτικό αυτοκίνητο να με πηγαινοφέρνει, έπαιρνα ταξί για να πάω στη δουλειά. Ξεπαραδιάστηκα!!! Όταν χρησιμοποίησα δε μετρό και ηλεκτρικό, δεν μπορούσα να πιστέψω ότι έκαναν πραγματικά ότι δεν έβλεπαν την πατερίτσα!!! Παιδιά αλήθεια, κοίταγαν αλλού! Βέβαια, υπήρχαν και 2-3 εξαιρέσεις, αλλά ειλικρινά, εγώ το βλήμα πίστευα (επειδή το κάνω) ότι άμα μπει ανήμπορο άτομο όλοι τσακίζονται να του παραχωρήσουν τη θέση τους... τεσπά, σεντόνι έγραψα, αλλά είμαστε πολύ πίσω σ' αυτόν τον τόπο και νομίζουμε ότι σκίζουμε κιόλας!


----------



## Elsa (Jan 24, 2009)

Αυτό το εκ Θεσσαλονίκης μπλογκ το έχουμε αναφέρει;
ΚΑ.(ΦΡΟΙ) ΕΛΛ.(ΗΝΑΡΑΔΕΣ) Ο.(ΔΗΓΟ)Ι


----------



## Elsa (Jan 24, 2009)

Δεν είναι τυχαίο ούτε άσχετο το αποτέλεσμα της έρευνας που έγινε πρόσφατα από το Εργατικό Κέντρο Αθηνών (σε συνεργασία με το ΙΚΑ και την Τροχαία) για την εργασιακή κατάσταση στα ταξί.
Από το site του ΕΚΑ: 
_Σε κοινό έλεγχο, που ζήτησε το Εργατικό Κέντρο Αθήνας, με κλιμάκιο του ΙΚΑ, της Τροχαίας
Αθηνών και εκπροσώπων του Σωματείου Οδηγών Ταξί Αττικής, και πραγματοποιήθηκε την
Τετάρτη 14/01 και Παρασκευή 18/01/2009, αποκαλύφθηκαν τα εξής:
Σε έλεγχο περίπου 1500 ταξί, βρέθηκαν:
• 2 ταξί μαϊμού
• 87% των οδηγών ήταν ανασφάλιστοι
• 15% δεν είχαν δημόσια έγγραφα (δίπλωμα οδήγησης – ειδική άδεια οδήγησης ταξί κ.α.)
• 10% συνταξιούχοι 70 ετών και άνω, που παρανόμως, κατά περίεργο τρόπο κατείχαν
δίπλωμα οδήγησης επαγγελματικό και ειδική άδεια οδηγού ταξί.
Διαπιστώθηκαν επίσης φαινόμενα, εργοδότες να εκμεταλλεύονται οικονομικούς μετανάστες,
αναγκάζοντάς τους να οδηγούν χωρίς τα νόμιμα έγγραφα._
Αυτοί οι άνθρωποι, με όλα τα προβλήματα που κουβαλάνε λόγω της ασυδοσίας και της απληστίας κάποιων και της έλλειψης ελέγχων, είναι όλη μέρα στο τιμόνι και συνδιαμορφώνουν την ζοφερή εικόνα των ελληνικών δρόμων. 
Σχόλια από την Καθημερινή  και από το TVXS


----------



## Porkcastle (Jan 24, 2009)

Έτσι πρόχειρα, μερικά περιστατικά του τελευταίου μήνα από τη Θεσσαλονίκη:

1) Χθες, στάση λεωφορείου, περιμένω το λεωφορείο για αεροδρόμιο (περνάει κάθε μισή ώρα και κάνει στάση περίπου ανά χιλιόμετρο). 12 μέτρα, πώς είπατε; Ίσα-ίσα που έχουν αφήσει 3-4 μέτρα στη μέση της στάσης (και προφανώς όχι επειδή τους έπιασε το φιλότιμο, επειδή κάποιος μόλις θα είχε βγάλει το αμάξι του από 'κει). Παντού διπλοπαρκαρισμένα. Στέκομαι λοιπόν μπροστά στη στάση μαζί με τη βαλίτσα. Βλέπω κάφρο να βγάζει αλάρμ και να κάνει όπισθεν για να παρκάρει πάνω στη στάση, εκεί που στεκόμουν. Εγώ δεν το κουνάω φυσικά, αυτός φτάνει στα 10 εκατοστά από το πόδι μου (με κοίταζε, αλλιώς δεν θα έκανα το λάθος) και περιμένει να κάνω πέρα. Επί 3 λεπτά. Μετά κορνάρει. Μετά βγαίνει έξω και μού τη λέει επειδή του κλείνω το πάρκινγκ. Φυσικά απαντώ. Ποιο πάρκινγκ, μεγάλε, σε στάση είσαι, απαγορεύεται you know. Αρχίζει να βρίζει και να απειλεί ότι θα μού φάει χέρια πόδια αν δεν κάνω παρακεί (ναι!!!). Ε, αφού έβγαλα το κινητό (το οποίο είναι με την κάμερα μονίμως σε stand by) και είπα say cheese, παραιτήθηκε από την προσπάθεια και (βρίζοντας) πάρκαρε ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ από εκεί που καθόμουν, με αποτέλεσμα να διακόψει την κυκλοφορία. Και ξέρετε γιατί; Γιατί ακριβώς πίσω από τη στάση υπήρχε κομμωτήριο και ο κύριος ήθελε να πάει για κούρεμα!!!

2) Διάβαση πεζών ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ στην είσοδο του Αριστοτέλειου, στην Εθνικής Αμύνης. Τεράστια, παχιά-παχιά, περνάνε εκατοντάδες φοιτητές. Κάθε φορά (μα κάθε φορά) που πάω να περάσω πρέπει να κάνω τάμα στη Μεγαλόχαρη, τον Βούδα, τον Αλλάχ και όλο το δωδεκάθεο. Να διασχίζεις το δρόμο πάνω στη διάβαση και να βλέπεις τον GMD να έρχεται με 80 καταπάνω σου, να αναβοσβήνει φώτα να κάνεις στην πάντα, να κορνάρει και το καλύτερο: Να σταματάει λίγα εκατοστά από σένα, ν' ανοίγει τζάμι και να σε βρίζει!!!

3) Σταθερά μία φορά την εβδομάδα: ΧΑΝΘ, κόκκινο για τα αυτοκίνητα, πράσινο για τους πεζούς, διαβασάρα, ενίοτε και τροχονόμος. Πώς είπατε; Πας να περάσεις σκεπτόμενη ότι αποκλείεται, λίγη τσίπα θα έχουν ή τουλάχιστον θα φοβηθούν τον τροχονόμο αλλά μπααα. Περνάνε οι κάγκουροι με κόκκινο (καθαρό κόκκινο κι ενώ άλλα αυτοκίνητα έχουν σταματήσει), πάνε να σε πατήσουν και σου υψώνουν και το μεσαίο δάχτυλο. Και, αν τολμήσεις να τους πεις κάτι και έχεις την κακή τύχη να βρέχει, έρχονται κοντά σου και γκαζώνουν επίτηδες για να σου πετάξουν λασπόνερα (οι υπόνομοι για τα όμβρια ύδατα σπανίζουν στη Θεσσαλονίκη).

4) Για το παρκάρισμα κάφρων σε γωνίες, πεζοδρόμια, μπροστά από εισόδους ώστε να μην μπορείς να μπεις στο σπίτι σου, υπόσχομαι να ποστάρω φωτό στο μελλοντικό μπλογκ από το πλούσιο αρχείο μου. 


Τέλος, ένα vintage σκηνικό από Αθήνα, έτσι να μην παραπονιόμαστε:

Στάση λεωφορείου στου Ζωγράφου, τύπος παρκαρισμένος μπροστά από τη ράμπα. Έχει πάει για σουβλάκια (αλήθεια!!!) στο γυράδικο μπροστά στη στάση. Περνάει λεωφορείο, δεν χωράει να περάσει. Περιμένει δέκα λεπτά, έχει πήξει όλη η Παπάγου, κορναρίσματα, χαμός, ο τύπος άφαντος. Αποφασίζει λοιπόν ο οδηγός να προσπαθήσει να κάνει το λεωφορείο Τιραμόλα και να περάσει (γιατί έχουν μαζευτεί 30 άτομα στη στάση και άλλα 30 αυτοκίνητα που κορνάρουν από πίσω), με αποτέλεσμα να του φάει τον καθρέφτη. Εκείνη την ώρα βγαίνει ΑΜΕΣΩΣ από το σουβλατζίδικο έξαλλος ο GMD και αρχίζει να κατεβάζει τα 12 Ευαγγέλια. "Καλά ρε μαλ***, δεν μπορείς να περιμένεις δηλαδή, με τη μπουκιά στο στόμα θα είμαστε"; (ναι, σας λέω, αυτό είπε!!!). Ε, μετά από 40 λεπτά και παρέμβαση της αστυνομίας ξεκουμπίστηκε ο GMD και μπήκαμε στο λεωφορείο.


----------



## crystal (Jan 24, 2009)

Είχα καταθέσει κι εγώ ένα χαριτωμένο περιστατικό από την Νύμφη του Βορρά στο Τρ., αλλά δεν το βρίσκω τώρα. Κατά τα άλλα, Porkcastle, μετά από είκοσι χρόνια που κυκλοφορώ πεζή στη Θεσσαλονίκη, ο οδηγός επιβίωσης συμπυκνώνεται στο εξής: περνάς ατάραχη χωρίς να ανοιγοκλείσεις βλέφαρο. Και το πορτοκαλί αυτοκολλητάκι κάνει θαύματα. Όχι πως θα ευαισθητοποιηθεί ο παθών, αλλά την επόμενη φορά θα το σκεφτεί διπλά πριν παρκάρει όπου να 'ναι την κουρσάρα του.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jan 24, 2009)

crystal said:


> στη Θεσσαλονίκη, ο οδηγός επιβίωσης συμπυκνώνεται στο εξής: περνάς ατάραχη χωρίς να ανοιγοκλείσεις βλέφαρο.



...νομίζω πως μετά από τέτοια δήλωση -και τέτοιο επίτευγμα!- πρέπει από δω και στο εξής να σε λέμε "Σεν Σέι". Προσκυνώ!


----------



## Aeriko (Jan 24, 2009)

Porkcastle said:


> [Επιπλέον, αυτό που δεν γράφτηκε στην είδηση (το έμαθα από κάτοικο αλλά το γράφω με επιφύλαξη καθώς δεν ήμουν εκεί για να ξέρω) είναι ότι η γυναίκα εκείνη είχε πέσει λιπόθυμη προτού την παρασύρει το φορτηγό (φορτηγό, όχι νταλίκα. 4,5 χρόνια στο νησί δεν είδα νταλίκα στην πόλη). Δηλαδή δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε μόνο με Greek criminally malaka driver αλλά και με Greek criminally malaka people. Τόσος κόσμος περνάει από κει και όλοι στα παπάκια τους; ...]



Λοιπόν, ήμουνα μπροστά και η σκηνή αυτή θα με στοιχειώνει για πάντα: το φορτηγό ήταν σταματημένο στα φανάρια στο βάθος της πλατείας Σαρόκο (εκεί που είναι η τριπλή διάβαση, για όσους γνωρίζουν) και το φανάρι μόλις είχε γίνει πράσινο. Η άτυχη γυναίκα περνούσε τη διάβαση, κάνοντας το λάθος να κινείται ξυστά με το εμπρός μέρος του φορτηγού. Ήταν, λένε αυτοί που ξέρουν, εκτός του οπτικού πεδίου του οδηγού, εκείνος ξεκίνησε και την πάτησε. Της πήρε το κεφάλι κάτω από τη ρόδα. Τόσο απλά. Έμαθα μετά ότι 8 πυροσβέστες προσπαθούσαν να την απεγκλωβίσουν επί 2 ώρες. Μόνο η ίδια θα μπορούσε να έχει αποτρέψει το συμβάν, αν πήγαινε λίγο πιο πέρα, και, φυσικά, ο οδηγός, αν είχε ελέγξει καλύτερα, αν δεν κοιτούσε μόνο το φανάρι. Κανένας άλλος δεν μπορούσε να κάνει τίποτα. Το περιστατικό έγινε στιγμιαία. Κανένας δεν λιποθύμησε, κανένας δεν γλίστρησε, κανενός το χέρι δεν θα μπορούσε να έχει σταματήσει το φορτηγό ή να τραβήξει τη γυναίκα. Είναι άδικο να λέμε ότι μια γυναίκα πέθανε και οι συμπολίτες της κάθονταν "στα παπάκια τους". 

Αυτό ως παρένθεση στο παρόν νήμα, το οποίο παρακολουθώ από τη δημιουργία του και όπου πολύ εύστοχα έχουν γίνει όλες οι παρατηρήσεις. Είναι γεγονός ότι πολλοί από εμάς (τους Έλληνες εννοώ) δεν νοιαζόμαστε για τους συνανθρώπους μας. Μου έχει συμβεί ως συνοδηγός, ή ως επιβάτης ταξί, να θέλω να ανοίξει η γη να με καταπιεί από τη συμπεριφορά του οδηγού. Δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ τη συμπεριφορά Αθηναίου ταξιτζή (καμία 25αριά χρονών) ο οποίος άνοιξε το παράθυρο και "στόλισε" κανονικότατα μεσήλικα πεζό, ο οποίος περνούσε τη διάβαση με κόκκινο. Κάτσε ρε μεγάλε, μπορεί να ήταν και πατέρας σου... Από την άλλη μεριά, ως νέα οδηγός με τεράστιο κόκκινο Ν, και αρκετά αγχωμένη, έχω να πω ότι δεν μου έχουν κορνάρει, δεν μου έχουν "κολλήσει" και δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει ως τώρα κάποιο πρόβλημα (αλλά, όπως προείπα, είμαι "μικρή" ακόμα...). Ας συνεχίσουμε να διαδίδουμε τα περί GMD στους γνωστούς και τους φίλους μας, μπας και γίνει τελικά προσωπικό το θέμα και αρχίσουμε να φερόμαστε λίγο καλύτερα, προς αποφυγήν του χαρακτηρισμού, τουλάχιστον...


----------



## danae (Jan 24, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Όταν ήμουν στην Πορτογαλία, απορούσα με το πόσους πολλούς τυφλούς έχει η χώρα.
> Παρατηρώντας λίγο καλύτερα το πώς ήταν οι δρόμοι, βλέποντας ότι στο μετρό υπήρχαν ειδικοί διάδρομοι και σχέδιο του χώρου σε σύστημα Μπράιγ, συνειδητοποιώντας την πολιτισμένη συμπεριφορά αυτών που εμείς οι τρισχιλιετείς (που λέει και ο sarant) θεωρούμε ουραγούς της Ευρώπης για να περηφανευόμαστε ότι δεν είμαστε οι τελευταίοι, κατάλαβα ότι εκεί υπάρχουν πολλοί τυφλοί *επειδή μπορούν να κυκλοφορήσουν*.
> Επειδή στα οδοστρώματα υπάρχουν οδηγοί, επειδή ο κόσμος δε σε σπρώχνει για να ανέβει στο λεωφορείο, επειδή οι οδηγοί δε σε πατάνε, επειδή, επειδή...
> Και ένιωσα πολύ μεγάλη θλίψη.





curry said:


> Στην αρχή, σαν σωστά βλαχάκια εκ Βαλκανίων όπου ο πολιτισμός απαντάται μόνο στα περήφανα μάρμαρα, λέγαμε ότι προφανώς το Μονπελιέ είναι η ευρωπαϊκή πρωτεύουσα των αναπήρων. Σύντομα βέβαια μας έγινε προφανές ότι οι άνθρωποι αυτοί δεν επέλεξαν όλοι μαζί να μείνουν στο Μονπελιέ, απλά μπορούσαν να βγούν από τα σπίτια τους και να κυκλοφορήσουν χωρίς να κινδυνεύουν να αποκτήσουν κι άλλα προβλήματα -όπως στις πιο πολλές δυτικοευρωπαϊκές (και όχι μόνο) πόλεις!



Ακριβώς το ίδιο έπαθα όταν πρωτοπήγα στο Μόναχο. Η αρχική μου σκέψη ήταν ότι έχει πολλούς ανάπηρους, ώσπου με θλίψη συνειδητοποίησα ότι προφανώς δεν είναι περισσότεροι απ' ό,τι εδώ, απλώς εκεί μπορούν να περπατήσουν και δεν αναγκάζονται να μένουν κλεισμένοι στα σπίτια τους. Εδώ τους έχουμε κλείσει μέσα, μην τους βλέπουμε και μας χαλάνε την αισθητική (έχω ακούσει κάτι παρόμοιο να λέγεται στα σοβαρά!).


----------



## Porkcastle (Jan 25, 2009)

Aeriko, γι' αυτό είπα ότι το γράφω με επιφύλαξη κι επίσης γι' αυτό το έγραψα με γκρίζα. Επειδή δεν ήμουν εκεί και δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τι έγινε, μπορεί και να μην έγινε έτσι.
Στο νησί όμως δεν ήταν λίγες οι φορές που είδα -με τα μάτια μου αυτή τη φορά, επομένως το λέω χωρίς επιφύλαξη- την παγερή αδιαφορία των "συμπολιτών". Μέχρι και πεσμένη γιαγιά φαρδιά-πλατιά έξω από τα Goody's και τον κόσμο απλά να προσπερνά. Άντε να σταματούσαν καναδυό για να κάνουν χάζι και μετά προχωρούσαν λες κι ήταν το σόου της ημέρας. Anyway.

Στο μπλογκ που ανέβασε η Εlsa βρήκα το παρακάτω βιντεάκι και δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου.


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 25, 2009)

Και που το βλέπω, δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω! Δηλαδή όλοι εμείς εδώ που συζητάμε, έχουμε επιβιώσει από καθαρή τύχη!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 25, 2009)

Πραγματικά. Και ερωτώ: η τροχαία που έχει στήσει και τις κάμερες τον τσάκωσε αυτόν η μπα; Μάλλον μπα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2009)

Να δείτε που ο κασκαντέρ του βίντεο μπορεί να φοράει κονκάρδα που θα γράφει GMD και αυτός θα νομίζει ότι σημαίνει Greek manga driver.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 26, 2009)

Είναι όντως απίστευτο το συγκεκριμένο. Ασύλληπτο. Πάντως, εγώ έχω δει με τα ματάκια μου στην Αττική Οδό νταλίκα-μακρυνάρι μισή στην έξοδο και μισή στην Αττική Οδό (σαν ανακόντα ένα πράγμα) να κάνει ΟΠΙΣΘΕΝ!


----------



## Aeriko (Jan 28, 2009)

Ντόιν!!!


----------



## jglenis (Feb 4, 2009)

> Δηλαδή όλοι εμείς εδώ που συζητάμε, έχουμε επιβιώσει από καθαρή τύχη!



Όχι όμως και ο Ian Hibell, ο ποδηλάτης που επί 40 χρόνια γύριζε τον κόσμο με το ποδήλατό του, ο άνθρωπος που αντιμετώπισε αιμοβόρα κουνούπια, ορδές ελεφάντων, λιοντάρια, και που δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερε να γλιτώσει από τα άγρια ζώα τής εθνικής οδού Αθηνών-Λαμίας... Περισσότερα εδώ. Και μετά λέμε ότι λείπουν οι ποδηλατόδρομοι - είναι πολύ πιο ουσιώδη αυτά που λείπουν, αλλά η νοοτροπία δε χτίζεται με μηχανήματα και άσφαλτο, θέλει άλλα υλικά.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 5, 2009)

Τσα, πάααααλι η Τσα!!! 
(Φαίνεται δεν λαδώνουν στην Κορέα)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 23, 2009)

Τα τροχαία είναι η πρώτη αιτία θανάτου αγοριών, ηλικιών 15-25 ετών, ενώ 80% εξ αυτών, με σοβαρούς τραυματισμούς ατόμων των ίδιων ηλικιών, γίνονται με ταχύτητες μικρότερες των 60 χιλιομέτρων, σε απόσταση όχι μεγαλύτερη από 30 χιλιόμετρα από το σπίτι τους κατά τις πρώτες τέσσερις πρωινές ώρες.
Αυξάνονται τα τροχαία συμβάντα στην Ελλάδα, με θύματα κυρίως άτομα νεαρής ηλικίας που τραυματίζονται από θανατηφόρα (δηλ. θανάσιμα) έως σοβαρά και εισάγονται για νοσηλεία σε μονάδες εντατικής θεραπείας
(EΡΤ)


----------



## SBE (Apr 23, 2009)

Αυτό από την ΕΡΤ είναι ή από αυτόματο μεταφραστή;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 29, 2009)

Το βρήκαν το γονίδιο του ατζαμή οδηγού.

Bad driving may have genetic basis, UCI study finds
http://www.scienceblog.com/cms/bad-driving-may-have-genetic-basis-uci-study-finds-26695.html

Τώρα δεν μένει παρά να ταυτοποιήσουν και το γονίδιο του Greek malaka driver.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 29, 2009)

Και μια και το ανακίνησες, τι έχουν δει τα μάτια μου τον τελευταίο καιρό:

1. Τζιπάκι σε έξοδο της Αττικής Οδού να κάνει όπισθεν.
2. Ποδήλατο στο πεζοδρόμιο δίπλα από την λωρίδα εκτάκτου ανάγκης της Αττικής Οδού κόντρα στο ρεύμα.


----------



## anef (Nov 9, 2009)

Για τα τροχαία από τον Ιό της Κυριακής: http://www.iospress.gr/ios2009/ios20091108.htm
Δεν μιλάει για γονίδια βέβαια :) αλλά έχει και γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον αφού αναφέρεται στη χρήση της λέξης "ατύχημα".


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 9, 2009)

6.11.2009
Πεζός καταδικάστηκε για την πρόκληση θανατηφόρου τροχαίου

Ρεπορτάζ: Χ. Αθανασάτος

Μία από τις σπάνιες περιπτώσεις στα δικαστικά χρονικά καταδίκης πεζού για πρόκληση τροχαίου, καταγράφηκε στην Πάτρα. Ο Γιώργος Κυργιακόπουλος κρίθηκε ένοχος και καταδικάστηκε σε ποινή φυλάκισης 2 ετών, καθώς το δικαστήριο έκρινε, ότι το 2004 παραβίασε ερυθρό σηματοδότη για να περάσει απέναντι σε φανάρι της παραλιακής οδού στην Πάτρα, αιφνιδιάζοντας μοτοσικλετιστή που έχασε τον έλεγχο της μηχανής του και σκοτώθηκε.

Ο 39χρονος πεζός υποστηρίζει, ότι πέρασε με πράσινο από την διάβαση πεζών και ότι ο μοτοσικλετιστής είχε αναπτύξει υπερβολική ταχύτητα. Μάλιστα, αυτό υποστηρίζει ότι αναφέρεται και στην έκθεση αυτοψίας της Τροχαίας. H πλευρα της οικογένειας του άτυχου μοτοσικλετιστή υποστηρίζει, ότι ο πεζός πετάχτηκε ξαφνικά στον δρόμο, με αποτέλεσμα τον θανάσιμο τραυματισμό του παιδιού τους. Σύμφωνα μάλιστα με τον συνήγορο της οικογένειας Φάνη Κατσίνα, ο πεζός παραβίασε τον ΚΟΚ, ενώ τόσο από την δικογραφία όσο και από τις καταθέσεις μαρτύρων, δεν προκύπτει ότι ο μοτοσικλετιστής είχε αναπτύξει ταχύτητα. Η υπόθεση αναμένεται να επανεξεταστεί στο Εφετείο.

Πηγή: ALPHA
http://www.alphatv.gr/index.asp?a_id=127&news_id=39804


----------



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2009)

Επι τη ευκαιρία, να πούμε και για τον Greek malaka pedestrian, έτσι; Να μην αρχίσω τώρα τις ιστορίες, το μόνο που θα σας πω είναι ότι έχω δει άνθρωπο να διασχίζει τη Βουλιαγμένης από σημείο χωρίς φανάρι την ώρα που ξεκινούσαν τα αυτοκίνητα από το αμέσως προηγούμενο φανάρι, και μάλιστα να τους κάνει νόημα να σταματήσουν. Οδηγούσα εκείνη την ώρα και τα είδα όλα. Παραλίγο να τον πατήσω και να το έχω και βάρος στη συνείδησή μου.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 9, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Επι τη ευκαιρία, να πούμε και για τον Greek malaka pedestrian, έτσι;


Μα νομίζω ότι είναι το ίδιο γονίδιο: ο πεζός που καβαλάει το κιγκλίδωμα στη Συγγρού ή στην Κηφισίας για να περάσει απέναντι ή τρέχει να διασχίσει τη Μεσογείων νύχτα, φορώντας μαύρα, και μακριά από διαβάσεις· ο ποδηλάτης που κινείται πάνω στο πεζοδρόμιο κι όποιον πάρει ο χάρος· ο μοτοσικλετιστής που πάει αντίθετα σ' όλους τους μονόδρομους και κάνει σφήνες ανάμεσα σε αυτοκίνητα και λεωφορεία -- και μετά διαμαρτύρεται ότι δεν τον προσέχουν. 

Αν το έχεις αυτό το γονίδιο, κάνεις συνέχεια μα...ες, είτε πας με τα πόδια σου είτε καβάλα σε κάποιο δίτροχο/τετράτροχο.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2009)

Α, το θεϊκό δε σας το είπα: χθες, μπαίνει ένας παππούς ανάποδα στο στενό μου, *παρκάρει* το αυτοκίνητό του στη μέση του δρόμου και σηκώνεται και φεύγει!


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 9, 2009)

Ακριβώς. Είναι εξίσου επικίνδυνοι. Το τι έχουν δει τα μάτια μου δεν περιγράφεται. Και όλο αυτό το θράσος συνοδεύεται από την απόλυτη αναισθησία. Δεν φτάνει που υποχρεώνω το αυτοκίνητο να σταματήσει με το έτσι-θέλω, είμαι και βέβαιος ότι θα προλάβει να σταματήσει.


----------



## SBE (Nov 9, 2009)

Τώρα μένει να δούμε και καμιά καταδίκη ποδηλάτη, γιατί κι αυτοί είναι επικίνδυνοι καμιά φορά. 
Βεβαίως στην Ελλάδα το ποδήλατο είναι σπάνιο είδος, οπότε λιγοστεύει το κακό, αλλά εν Λονδίνω μου έχει τύχει κάμποσες φορές να τα δω όλα με κάτι ποδηλάτες που επιμένουν να κάνουν σφήνα ανάμεσα στο σταματημένο λεωφορείο, το ιχ της διπλανής λωρίδας, τους πεζούς που περπατάνε στο δρόμο και το μηχανάκι που έρχεται από πίσω με ταχύτητα. Επίσης έχω δει ποδήλατο να περνάει ανάμεσα στο σταματημένο λεωφορείο και το πεζοδρόμιο, κατέβαινα από το λεωφορείο και πέρασε ξυστά μπροστά μου. Προφανώς από αποικία των Ελλήνων.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2011)

Είπα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας :)
Λεξικό Αγνώστων Όρων του Ελληναρά Οδηγού


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 7, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Παραλίγο να τον πατήσω και να το έχω και βάρος στη συνείδησή μου.


Ε, όχι και βάρος! Ίσα-ίσα, θα επιτελούσες κοινωνικό έργο: λίγη ευγονική για να καθαρίσει η φυλή από τα γονίδια της @@ιας. Μη σου πω ότι θα ήσουν απλώς το εργαλείο της φυσικής επιλογής.

Πολύ καλό το λεξικό (πάντα μου αρέσουν αυτά που γράφει το ελληνάκι). Κρίμα που μάλλον δεν θα το διαβάσουν εκείνοι που το χρειάζονται.


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2011)

Κοιτάζοντας τυχάια τα σχόλια του παραπάνω λεξικού βλέπω αναφέρεται κάποιος στην ΖΕΒΡΑ που πήγε να περάσει με τα πόδια, άρτι αφιχθείς εκ της Εσπερίας, όπου εκτός των άλλων ξέχασε και τη λέξη διάβαση. Κάτι τέτοια με μελαγχολούν που και που...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2011)

SBE said:


> Τώρα μένει να δούμε και καμιά καταδίκη ποδηλάτη, γιατί κι αυτοί είναι επικίνδυνοι καμιά φορά.
> Βεβαίως στην Ελλάδα το ποδήλατο είναι σπάνιο είδος [...]



...και επειδή από τότε έγιναν πολλά, ήρθε το πλήρωμα του χρόνου: ο κάγκουρας με το αυτοκίνητο έγινε κάγκουρας με ποδήλατο. Από τότε που άρχισα να ποδηλατώ πιο τακτικά, έχω δει: ποδηλάτες χωρίς φώτα το βράδυ (τάσεις αυτοκτονίας), ποδηλάτες να κάνουν ποδήλατο στο πεζοδρόμιο (α-πα-γο-ρεύ-ε-ται!) και στις αποβάθρες του μετρό (αν δείτε κανέναν, δώστε του μια κλοτσιά, από μένα, πείτε του), να περνάνε με κόκκινο (τάσεις χαλκομανίας), και να κάνουν ποδήλατο αντίθετα στο ρεύμα της κυκλοφορίας, συχνά σε μεγάλους δρόμους (όποιος τον πατήσει, κερδίζει κανονάκι). Φίλοι οδηγοί, κατανόηση. Δεν είναι όλοι οι ποδηλάτες ίδιοι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 7, 2011)

Για να λέμε όμως και του μαλάκα οδηγού το δίκιο:

Το καλοκαίρι οδηγούσα στο δρόμο από Μαραθώνα προς Καλέτζι (με ηλικιωμένη μαμά και ανήλικη κόρη μέσα). Στις στροφές πήγαινα αργά (κανονικά για μένα, αργά για τον ελληνάρα) και ένα τζιπ μου κολλούσε άσχημα και προσπαθούσε να προσπεράσει, πράγμα που τελικά έκανε πάνω σε μια στροφή χωρίς ορατότητα. Καθώς περνούσε, κορνάρισα επίμονα και έπαιξα τα φώτα. Ο τύπος σταμάτησε λίγο πιο κάτω. Σταμάτησα κι εγώ, κατέβηκα, πλησίασα στην πόρτα του οδηγού ο οποίος μου είπε (έντονα αλλά όχι προσβλητικά ή επιθετικά):
- Γιατί κορνάρετε και παίζετε φώτα;
- Γιατί με προσπεράσατε πάνω στη στροφή, με διπλή γραμμή και χωρίς καθόλου ορατότητα. Είναι επικίνδυνο.
- Έθεσα εγώ εσάς σε κίνδυνο;
- Βεβαίως, διότι αν ερχόταν κάποιος από το άλλο ρεύμα και είχατε μια μετωπική, θα έπαιρνε κι εμένα η μπάλα μαζί σας.
(παύση) - Συγγνώμη αν σας έθεσα σε κίνδυνο.
(σοκαρισμένη παύση) - Δεκτή η συγγνώμη.
Γύρισα στο αμάξι μου και έφυγα.

Τόσα χρόνια στην άσφαλτο, πρώτη φορά μου ζητάει κάποιος συγγνώμη.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2011)

Εντάξει, θα το πω κι εγώ προς υπεράσπιση του Έλληνα ταξιτζή: τις προάλλες έστριψα με το ποδήλατο σε ένα στενάκι, και παραλίγο να πέσω πάνω σε σταματημένο ταξί. Δεν χωρούσα να περάσω (στην κυριολεξία στενάκι) και κατέβηκα από το ποδήλατο για να το περάσω από το θεόστενο πεζοδρόμιο. «Ωραία σταματήσατε», του λέω φεύγοντας, και μου ζήτησε συγγνώμη. Να σας πω ότι ένιωσα σκουλήκι, λίγο θα είναι


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2011)

Δηλαδή υπάρχει και το αντίθετο αυτού που μου είχε περιγράψει φίλος: μητέρα με παιδί στην αγκαλιά και άλλο στο χέρι αφήνει τα φουσκωτά μπρατσάκια του μωρού πάνω στο καπό του διπλανού αυτοκινήτου για να βρει τα κλειδιά της και πετάγεται ο ιδιοκτήτης του γιωταχιού και φωνάζει από μακρυά: ε, τι κάνεις εκεί; Θα μου χαλάσεις το αυτοκίνητο!


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 2, 2012)

Ίσως θα ήταν απαραίτητο κι ένα θέμα όσον αφορά τον "Greek malaka pedestrian"... για να μην μιλήσω και για τον Greek malaka bicyclist...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω πόσο γονιδιακό είναι το θέμα, αλλά δεν μπορούμε ν' αφήσουμε απόξω και τον διαβόητο (Ρώσο) водитель кретин:




Μπόλικο road rage: 




Πολύ υλικό από Ρωσία κι εδώ: 




Και ασκήσεις ακριβείας από νταλίκα στον πάγο: :scared:
[video]http://piter.tv/event/Opublikovano_video_gde_/?PUId=4312[/video]
Η Λεξιλογία σάς εύχεται «καλές διαδρομές»! :)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 2, 2012)

Και το βραβείο του GMD της χρονιάς:


----------



## drazen (Oct 2, 2012)

Δεν πρόκειται να διαφωνήσω με καμία από τις περιπτωσιολογικές αναφορές. Αυτό που ξυπνάει με τσιγκλιές την, ολοένα και περισσότερο παρούσα, δυσανάχειά μου είναι η αμερικανόφερτη  απόπειρα να αποδοθούν *όλες οι επίκτητες χαρακτηρολογικές *αντικοινωνικές στάσεις και δυσπλασίες σε κάποιο γονίδιο (της θρησκείας, της εγληματικότητας, της ζήλειας, της σχολικής επίδοσης, της ανεκτικότητας και πλείστων άλλων).
Το (επιδιωκόμενο; ) αποτέλεσμα είναι η εκτροπή της συζήτησης από το πεδίο του αναγκαίου μετασχηματισμού των κοινωνικών συνθηκών που ευθύνονται για τα παραπάνω στο, πολύ βολικό κι αθωωτικό της κενωνίας που το συγκεκριμένο ταξικό σύστημα δημιούργησε, γήπεδο της βιολογικής βάσης κάθε συμπεριφοράς. (Άσε που, έτσι, μπορείς να πατεντάρεις και να πουλήσεις την λύση σε χαπάκια)
(Τα παραπάνω δεν σημαίνουν πως υποτιμώ την γονιδιακή πραγματικότητα μήτε πως επικαλούμαι, άλλη μια, θεωρία συνομωσίας)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 2, 2012)

drazen said:


> Αυτό που ξυπνάει με τσιγκλιές την, ολοένα και περισσότερο παρούσα, δυσανάχειά μου είναι η αμερικανόφερτη  απόπειρα να αποδοθούν *όλες οι επίκτητες χαρακτηρολογικές *αντικοινωνικές στάσεις και δυσπλασίες σε κάποιο γονίδιο (της θρησκείας, της εγληματικότητας, της ζήλειας, της σχολικής επίδοσης, της ανεκτικότητας και πλείστων άλλων).


Απορίες:
Πώς τεκμαίρεται το «αμερικανόφερτη»;
Έστω ότι τα χαρακτηριστικά είναι επίκτητα. Αυτό σημαίνει δηλαδή ότι η φύση των Ελλήνων είναι να σέβονται τους άλλους στην καθημερινότητά τους, ήταν έτσι από πάντα, και ξαφνικά μια μέρα αυτό άλλαξε άρδην επειδή....;
Έχει σημασία αν είναι επίκτητο ένα χαρακτηριστικό; Θέλω να πω, και το κάπνισμα επίκτητη συνήθεια είναι, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι βλαβερή, και δεν πρέπει κανείς να προσπαθεί να την κόψει.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 2, 2012)

Έξις δευτέρα φύσις...


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2012)

Palavra, μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες τι γράφει ο Drazen, επειδή ο Drazen δεν δείχνει να έχει καταλάβει τι γράφουμε οι περισσότεροι εδώ.

Επειδή εγώ (και όλοι οι άλλοι εδώ μέσα, νομίζω) έχω πρόβλημα με κάθε απόδοση των προβλημάτων σε γονίδια (καλά, μετά από 1.000 γενιές μπορεί κάποια επίκτητα να αρχίσουν να μεταδίδονται γονιδιακά, θα μας τα πει ο panadeli αυτά, αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για συνήθειες λίγων γενεών, μέχρι πίσω στον Φορντ το πολύ), δεν έχω προσέξει κάτι που να με έχει εκνευρίσει — κοινώς, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, να είπε κάποιος ότι ο Έλληνας είναι εκ γενετής μαλάκας. Είμαι κι εγώ βέβαιος ότι αυτοί που είναι γίνονται, δεν γεννιούνται έτσι. Και βεβαίως όλοι (ενδεχομένως, με εξαίρεση τους μαλάκες) ονειρευόμαστε την αλλαγή των κοινωνικών συνθηκών με σκοπό να μειωθούν οι περί ων ο λόγος.


----------



## drazen (Oct 2, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Απορίες:
> Πώς τεκμαίρεται το «αμερικανόφερτη»;
> Έστω ότι τα χαρακτηριστικά είναι επίκτητα. Αυτό σημαίνει δηλαδή ότι η φύση των Ελλήνων είναι να σέβονται τους άλλους στην καθημερινότητά τους, ήταν έτσι από πάντα, και ξαφνικά μια μέρα αυτό άλλαξε άρδην επειδή....;
> Έχει σημασία αν είναι επίκτητο ένα χαρακτηριστικό; Θέλω να πω, και το κάπνισμα επίκτητη συνήθεια είναι, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι βλαβερή, και δεν πρέπει κανείς να προσπαθεί να την κόψει.


1. Μην περιμένεις τώρα να κάνω και στατιστική έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο. Απλώς, (η εντύπωσή μου είναι ότι) κάθε που ακούω κάποια (εξωφρενική) γονιδιακή αιτιολόγηση μιας χαρακτηρολογικής στάσης, όλο και από κάποιο αμερικάνικο πανεπιστήμιο προέρχεται. Παράδειγμα, κι ας μην με βολεύει εντελώς, είναι η παρατήρηση ότι οι απόγονοι ατόμων με ψυχικές διαταραχές έχουν τόσο % πιθανότητα να εκδηλώσουν ανάλογες "ασθένειες". Και το οικογενειακό περιβάλλον; Η καθημερινότητα μέσα στην ένταση και η απέλπιδες προσπάθειες να ισορροπήσεις σε τεντωμένο σχοινί; Έζησα για πολλά χρόνια στην οικογένειά μου αυτό το δράμα και σε διαβεβαιώνω ότι κάποια (ή και πολλά) κουσούρια σού αφήνει, όμως οι παραπάνω έρευνες φαίνεται να μην έχουν άλλη είδους τεκμηρίωση από την στατιστική (Πρβλ. http://psychclassics.yorku.ca/Szasz/myth.htm). Η προδιάθεση των μεταναστών στην εγληματικότητα είναι άλλο ένα θέμα, όπως και το "γονίδιο του θεού" (για το τελευταίο, βλ. τις απόψεις ενός όχι και τόσο σύγχρονου έλληνα ψυχιάτρου: http://www.protoporia.gr/i-dynami-tis-mitras-kai-i-ypokeimeniki-alitheia-p-265751.html)
2. Καμιά (κοινωνική) συμπεριφορά δεν είναι "στην φύση" κανενός, αυτή είναι η *εμπειρική* μου θέση.
3. Όχι, δεν έχει σημασία. Σημασία έχει πώς αιτιολογείς την εμφάνισή του, γιατί η αφετηριακή σου λογική θα προκαθορίσει και τις πιθανές λύσεις.
Δεν διεκδικώ καμιά επιστημοσύνη, απλώς προβληματίζομαι. :)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 2, 2012)

Πάντως κι εμείς εδώ δεν αποδίδουμε τη γαϊδουριά του μέσου Ελληνάρα οδηγού σε γονίδια ως άλλες Βούλες Πατουλίδου από την ανάποδη, να εξηγούμαστε ε; (Χαμογελάκια, όλο τα ξεχνάω: :):):))


----------



## drazen (Oct 2, 2012)

Το πόσο η οδική συμπεριφορά είναι επίκτητη φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα στην Αργεντινή.
Παρ' όλες τις δικτατορίες, τις αιματοχυσίες, τους 30.000 εξαφανισμένους και τα αγνώστου αριθμού "απαλλοτριωμένα" βρέφη (όλα τα παραπάνω προϊόντα αλλεπάλληλων ένοπλων ή κοινοβουλευτικών δικτατοριών -επιλογών της Εσπερίας) οι Αργεντίνοι παρέμειναν άνθρωποι εξαιρετικά πολιτισμένοι και τυπικοί σε όλες τις κοινωνικές τους εκδηλώσεις, αν και περισσότερο απ' ό,τι σηκώνουν τα γούστα μου.
Στα πεζοδρόμια, σε περίπτωση που κάποιος σού κλείσει τον δρόμο, αυτόματα σού ζητάει συγνώμη. Στις διαβάσεις όλοι σταματούν και παραχωρούν προτεραιότητα, αν δε μιλάμε για ηλικιωμένους ή μητέρες με καροτσάκι, κυριολεκτικά κοκκαλώνουν. Για παράνομο ή δίχως απόδειξη πληρωμής παρκάρισμα, δεν το συζητώ, ξεφυτρώνει από το πουθενά ο (δημοτικός) τροχαίος και μοιράζει κλήσεις που δεν μπορεί να σβήσει μήτε ο θεός. Οι δημόσιες συγκοινωνίες είναι πολύ καλές, μπορείς να πας οπουδήποτε σε οποιαδήποτε στιγμή του 24ώρου, μολονότι ίσως καθυστερήσει η έλευση του λεωφορείου. Στις εθνικές οδούς τα όρια τηρούνται μετ' ευλαβείας κάτω από το άγρυπνο μάτι των πανταχού παρόντων τροχονόμων. Βέβαια, οι διαθέσιμοι χώροι είναι ατελείωτοι και η ρυμοτομία εξαιρετικά λειτουργική, όσο και μονότονη.
Τα τελευταία χρόνια, όμως, και μετά την υιοθέτηση των νεοφιλελεύθερων πολιτικών της δεκαετίας του '90, την στροφή στην ιδιωτική σφαίρα και, συνεπώς, καί στην ατομική μετακίνηση, το ξήλωμα (κυριολεκτικά) του σιδηροδρομικού δικτύου, την εκθείαση της φιγούρας μέσω των διαφημίσεων και σε πείσμα όλων των προσπαθειών επαναφοράς του δημόσιου χαρακτήρα του κράτους και αναδιανομής του κλεμμένου πλούτου, όλο και αυξάνονται, συνακολουθώντας την εγκληματικότητα, την ανασφάλεια, τον πληθωρισμό και, γενικότερα, την διαφθορά, τα "ατυχήματα", τα δείγματα επιθετικής οδήγησης κι εγωπαθών ελληνικού τύπου συμπεριφορών, από οδηγούς αυτοκινήτων, μοτοσυκλετιστές, ποδηλάτες και πεζούς.
Θα μπορούσαμε να μιλήσουμε για γονίδια; Για AMD;
Κατανοώ την ειρωνική χρήση της λέξης "γονίδιο" στα περισσότερα ποσταρίσματα. Έκρινα, όμως, ότι μερικά ακροβατούν ανάμεσα στην ειρωνεία και την κυριολεξία.


----------



## drazen (Oct 2, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Πάντως κι εμείς εδώ δεν αποδίδουμε τη γαϊδουριά του μέσου Ελληνάρα οδηγού σε γονίδια ως άλλες Βούλες Πατουλίδου από την ανάποδη, να εξηγούμαστε ε; (Χαμογελάκια, όλο τα ξεχνάω: :):):))


Χαίρομαι :) (και λυπάμαι που η προηγούμενη απάντησή μου συντάχθηκε δίχως να έχω δει προηγουμένως την δική σου ).


----------



## Palavra (Oct 3, 2012)

Θέλω να κλωνοποιήσουν τον Μπουτάρη και να γίνει δήμαρχος σε όλες τις πόλεις της Ελλάδας: Βρήκε τρόπο ο Μπουτάρης για να πολεμήσει την παράνομη στάθμευση: "Δαγκάνες"!  Ζητάω πολλά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2012)

Μα θυμάμαι ότι συζήτηση για τις δαγκάνες είχε γίνει και πριν πολλά χρόνια και «κάπου» είχε κολλήσει (σε κάποιο συνταγματικό δικαίωμα του παράνομα παρκάροντος, ίσως).


----------



## Marinos (Oct 3, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Πάντως κι εμείς εδώ δεν αποδίδουμε τη γαϊδουριά του μέσου Ελληνάρα οδηγού σε γονίδια ως άλλες Βούλες Πατουλίδου από την ανάποδη, να εξηγούμαστε ε; (Χαμογελάκια, όλο τα ξεχνάω: :):):))



Να εξηγούμαστε, αλλά σωστά:
γονίδια νίκης στο ντιενέι του Έλληνα: Φανή Χαλκιά
για την Ελλάδα ρε γαμώτο: Βούλα Πατουλίδου
τουΐταρε για τους Αφρικανούς, τα 'φτιαξε με τον Κασιδιάρη: Βούλα Παπαχρήστου
:)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 3, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Να εξηγούμαστε, αλλά σωστά:
> γονίδια νίκης στο ντιενέι του Έλληνα: Φανή Χαλκιά
> για την Ελλάδα ρε γαμώτο: Βούλα Πατουλίδου
> τουΐταρε για τους Αφρικανούς, τα 'φτιαξε με τον Κασιδιάρη: Βούλα Παπαχρήστου
> :)


Μπέρδεψα τις πρωταθλήτριες....


----------



## Earion (Oct 3, 2012)

Εγώ φτιάχνω βαλίτσα για Αργεντινή. Αλόχα! Όχι αυτό είναι από αλλού. Πώς το λέτε εκεί κάτω το αντίστοιχο Ντράζεν;


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2012)

Earion said:


> Πώς το λέτε εκεί κάτω το αντίστοιχο Ντράζεν;


Καλημέρα. Δίπλα στον αντίστοιχο φόρο θα αποκτήσουμε και «το αντίστοιχο Ντράζεν». Από τη Σκύλλα στη Χάρυβδη: από την κομματοκρατία στον ακομματισμό.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 3, 2012)

Πάντως το κομματόσκυλο υπηρεσίας θα το κρατήσουμε, λέω :twit:


----------



## Zazula (Oct 3, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Θέλω να κλωνοποιήσουν τον Μπουτάρη και να γίνει δήμαρχος σε όλες τις πόλεις της Ελλάδας: Βρήκε τρόπο ο Μπουτάρης για να πολεμήσει την παράνομη στάθμευση: "Δαγκάνες"!  Ζητάω πολλά;


Την παράνοια του «θα μπλοκάρονται και οχήματα τα οποία παρκάρουν πάνω σε ράμπες αναπήρων, σε ποδηλατοδιαδρόμους, σε πάρκα και πλατείες και σε σημεία που εμποδίζουν την κίνηση των πεζών» την αντιλαμβάνεσαι; Ότι δηλαδή αυτός που παρεμποδίζει θα ακινητοποιείται κι έτσι θα παρεμποδίζει επί ακόμη μακρότερον;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 3, 2012)

Ναι - κανονικά θα έπρεπε να στέλνει γερανό. Παρ' όλα αυτά, επειδή αυτούς τους οδηγούς που κλείνουν τις ράμπες τους μισώ, συμβιβάζομαι με τις δαγκάνες. Να ταλαιπωρηθεί λίγο και ο αναίσθητος.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 3, 2012)

Κάτσε, δεν είναι παράνοια. Είναι αποτρεπτικό μέτρο. Μία φορά θα την πατήσεις και δεν το ξανακάνεις. Δεν επρόκειτο ούτως ή άλλως να φύγει από κει αυτός που εμποδίζει. Επειδή μόλις φεύγει, ατιμώρητος, τον διαδέχεται αμέσως άλλος θρασύτατος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2012)

Χμμ, καλά θυμόμουν εγώ κάτι:

[...]
*Άρθρο 12*
[...]
*12.1.2.*
Τα οχήματα όσων σταθμεύουν μπροστά σε κάδους απορριμμάτων θα απομακρύνονται [sic] με δαγκάνες ή σε συνεργασία με την Τροχαία. Η εν λόγω παράβαση επισύρει πρόστιμο στον παραβάτη και αφαίρεση των πινακίδων του οχήματος του.
[...]

(Κανονισμός καθαριότητας του Δήμου Αθηναίων, 1 Φεβ 2004, έχει και ολυμπιακές αναφορές).


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2012)

Σε σχέση με τους νόμους οφείλουμε να κάνουμε δύο βήματα μπροστά για να λέμε ότι είμαστε ευθυγραμμισμένοι με άλλες χώρες της Δύσης: (α) Το πρώτο βήμα, να πείσεις τους πολίτες ότι θα εφαρμοστεί ο νόμος. (β) Το δεύτερο βήμα, να πείσεις τους πολίτες ότι ο νόμος θα εφαρμόζεται και σε δύο μήνες ή σε δύο χρόνια. Άπαξ και κάνεις αυτά τα τεράστια βήματα, αυτό που μπορεί να φαίνεται σαν παραλογισμός για μία εβδομάδα, θα είναι λύτρωση σε ένα μήνα. Μόνο οι τρελοί θα παρκάρουν εκεί όπου θα ξέρουν ότι μέσα σε λίγα λεφτά θα έχει εμφανιστεί δημοτικός αστυφύλακας και θα του χώσει μια δαγκάνα.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 3, 2012)

ΑΑΑΤΟΣ ΑΒΑΔΙΣΤΑ ΖΗΤΕΙΤΑΙ ΥΠΑΛΛΗΛΟΣ εποχούμενος για να μένει στο αμάξι όταν αυτό παρκάρεται διπλοτριπλοσειρά, ράμπες, λεωφορειολωρίδες κλπ. Ειδικό μπόνους για παραμονή εντός οχήματος όταν κλείνει εντελώς τον δρόμο ή σε περιοχές υψηλής μπινελίκωσης από απαίδευτους & μη-ενσυναισθηματούμενους διερχόμενους. Παραλαβή-παράδοση από τον χώρο σας. Κατά προτίμηση κυρία ευπαρουσίαστη ώστε να προσποιείται την έγκυο προκειμένου να καθίσταται εφικτή η είσοδος εντός δακτυλίου όλες τις μέρες. Το αμάξι διαθέτει κλιματισμό, ραδιοσιντί με usb/iPod/Bluetooth, πουλμούρ. Επιθυμητή ανάλογη προϋπηρεσία σε γαλατάδικο ή νερουλάδικο διανομής, καθώς και πρωτότυπο ευρύ υβρεπερτόριο. Αμοιβή με την ώρα, αναλόγως προσόντων, και μέχρι δύο καφέδες με μπουγάτσα σοκολάτα (απαγορεύονται αυστηρά οι τυρόπιτες στο δερμάτινο!) δώρο ημερησίως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2012)

Αυτό δεν πρέπει να πάει στο νήμα του νεοφιλελευθερισμού;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 3, 2012)

Ζάζουλα, έτσι και σε δω παρκαρισμένο να μου κλείνεις τη ράμπα, θα σου αδειάσω στο αυτοκίνητο πέντε κιλά σφολιάτα! :twit:


----------



## Zazula (Oct 3, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό δεν πρέπει να πάει στο νήμα του νεοφιλελευθερισμού;


Μα, εννοείται — βρήκα τη λύση για την απασχόληση των ανέργων!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 3, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ζάζουλα, έτσι και σε δω παρκαρισμένο να μου κλείνεις τη ράμπα, θα σου αδειάσω στο αυτοκίνητο πέντε κιλά σφολιάτα! :twit:


Οι κλαρκσονισμοί μου προς απάντησή σου: :twit:

Clarkson's highway code on cyclists: "Trespassers in the motorcars domain, they do not pay road tax and therefore have no right to be on the road, some of them even believe they are going fast enough to not be an obstruction. Run them down to prove them wrong."
I was reading The Mirror the other day and came across a letter from a reader who wrote, 'I was riding my bike to work when this red Ferrari pulled up next to me. Out of the window, Jeremy Clarkson shouted 'Get a car', and drove off.' What I actually said was, 'Get a car you hatchet faced, leaf-eating N**i.
I don't understand bus lanes. Why do poor people have to get to places quicker than I do?


----------



## drazen (Oct 3, 2012)

Earion said:


> Εγώ φτιάχνω βαλίτσα για Αργεντινή. Αλόχα! Όχι αυτό είναι από αλλού. Πώς το λέτε εκεί κάτω το αντίστοιχο Ντράζεν;



Αν "αλόχα" (χαβάη; ) σημαίνει "γειά σου", τότε λέμε "hola" (προφέρεται όλα), αν πάλι "καλωσόρισες" λέμε "bienvenido /a".

Εσείς που είστε καί αγγλομαθείς, έχετε ανοικτούς δρόμους. Εδώ, το επίπεδο αγγλικών των τριάντα κάτι και άνω είναι το αντίστοιχο της Ελλάδας του 1980. Για γαλλικά, γερμανικά κ.λ.π ούτε που το συζητάω.

:)


----------



## Marinos (Oct 4, 2012)

Επεκτείνεται η χολή προς τους ποδηλάτες: η νέα μάστιγα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 4, 2012)

Για το ζήτημα της ακινητοποίησης των παράνομα παρκαρισμένων:
Η μόνη λύση είναι να μην σβήνονται τα πρόστιμα. Κι αν εμποδίζει ένα ιχ δεν το ακινητοποιείς εκεί που εμποδίζει, το μετακινείς.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 4, 2012)

SBE said:


> Η μόνη λύση είναι να μην σβήνονται τα πρόστιμα. Κι αν εμποδίζει ένα ιχ δεν το ακινητοποιείς εκεί που εμποδίζει, το μετακινείς.


Αυτό ακριβώς που πιστεύω κι εγώ!


----------



## bernardina (Oct 4, 2012)

SBE said:


> Για το ζήτημα της ακινητοποίησης των παράνομα παρκαρισμένων:
> Η μόνη λύση είναι να μην σβήνονται τα πρόστιμα. Κι αν εμποδίζει ένα ιχ δεν το ακινητοποιείς εκεί που εμποδίζει, το μετακινείς.



Το μετακινείς, το κλείνεις στη μάντρα, και για να το πάρει πάλι πίσω να πρέπει να σκάσει τσουχτερό πρόστιμο. Μια του κλέφτη, δυο του κλέφτη, τι δγιάλο, θα το πάρει το μήνυμα. Ενδεχομένως στο τέλος θα τον συμφέρει περισσότερο να πηγαίνει με ταξί! :devil:


----------



## Palavra (Oct 4, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Επεκτείνεται η χολή προς τους ποδηλάτες: η νέα μάστιγα.


Λέει:
Τι δουλειά είχαν όμως τις προάλλες 4 ποδήλατα (εκ των οποίων τα δύο με ανήλικα) στον κόμβο εισόδου της εθνικής οδού στο Δέλτα του Φαλήρου με κατεύθυνση τη Λεωφόρο Κηφισού; ΄Η δύο εβδομάδες νωρίτερα άλλοι τρεις επί της εθνικής οδού με κατεύθυνση τον κόμβο της Φιλαδέλφειας; Δεν υπάρχει πιο επικίνδυνο πράγμα από το να βγάλεις ένα ποδήλατο στην εθνική οδό. Μόνο ο αέρας του ταχύτερου οχήματος που θα περάσει από δίπλα του απειλεί να ρίξει τον ποδηλάτη κάτω. Σε χώρες που καταλαβαίνουν από κυκλοφορία απαγορεύεται η κίνηση στις εθνικές οδούς και στα μοτοποδήλατα, όπως και σε ό,τι έχει ταχύτητα μικρότερη των 60 χλμ. την ώρα. Τι τον νοιάζει όμως αυτό τον ποδηλάτη, να μην κόψει δρόμο;​
Την ίδια δουλειά που είχαν και τα αυτοκίνητα, αγαπητέ κύριε Γαλιατσάτε. Το ποδήλατο ορίζεται στον ΚΟΚ ως όχημα και ως τέτοιο, έχει δικαίωμα να καταλαμβάνει τη λωρίδα στην οποία κινείται. Και οι άλλοι οδηγοί πρέπει να το προσπερνούν σαν να περνούσαν αυτοκίνητο. Το μικρό του μέγεθος δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να θεωρούμε ότι μπορούμε να κινούμαστε στη λωρίδα μαζί του.

Τις προάλλες είδα σε δρόμο ταχείας κυκλοφορίας ποδηλάτη, να βγαίνει στην αριστερή λωρίδα για να προσπεράσει. Το πώς θα ξαναπερνούσε δεξιά, μάλλον δεν του πέρασε από το μυαλό. Ούτε βέβαια ότι θα υποχρέωνε σε επικίνδυνες μανούβρες, αφού για το προσπέρασμα ποδηλάτη επιβάλλεται μια απόσταση από το πλάι του τουλάχιστον ενάμισι μέτρου. ​
Πράγματι είναι επικίνδυνο, αλλά θα επαναλάβω: *το ποδήλατο έχει τα ίδια δικαιώματα στο δρόμο με το αυτοκίνητο.* Τι πάει να πει «θα υποχρέωνε σε επικίνδυνες μανούβρες»; Αν είχε μπροστά του αυτοκίνητο ο οδηγός, δεν θα πηδούσε από πάνω του, θα περίμενε να φύγει το αυτοκίνητο και να κάνει μετά την προσπέρασή του. Το ίδιο πρέπει να κάνει και με το ποδήλατο. Έλεος, επιτέλους.

Φυσικά, θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερο να υπήρχαν παντού ποδηλατόδρομοι, ώστε να μπορούν οι ποδηλάτες να κινούνται με ασφάλεια, προστατευμένοι από τον εκάστοτε οδηγό, και να μην τον ενοχλούν εκεί που θέλει να τρέξει με 300 χιλιόμετρα την ώρα. Όμως, προς το παρόν, ας διαβάσουμε κι αυτόν τον ρημαδιασμένο τον ΚΟΚ! Και εντωμεταξύ, στη Δανία: Commuters Pedal to Work on Their Very Own Superhighway
.

Α, και:
[...] έτσι και από τους ποδηλάτες θα ακούσετε διάφορες δικαιολογίες. Οτι η Αθήνα δεν έχει ποδηλατόδρομους, ότι οι δρόμοι είναι κακοσχεδιασμένοι, ότι οι οδηγοί δεν τους προσέχουν και άλλα. ​
Πράγματι, είναι απλή δικαιολογία ότι οι δρόμοι είναι κακοσχεδιασμένοι και γεμάτοι διπλοτριπλοπαρκαρισμένα αυτοκίνητα που σε αναγκάζουν να βγαίνεις αριστερά, ενώ πράγματι η Αθήνα έχει παντού ποδηλατόδρομους, αόρατους όμως, κι έτσι οι ποδηλάτες λένε ότι δεν έχει, ως δικαιολογία. Αν πεις, δε, για τους οδηγούς, πράγματι, τους προσέχουν τους ποδηλάτες.Όπως προσέχουν και τους πεζούς, και όπως προσέχουν και τα υπόλοιπα αυτοκίνητα. Θανάσιμα.


Θα ήθελα ωστόσο να πω εδώ ότι φυσικά δεν είναι όλοι οι οδηγοί ίδιοι, ειδάλλως οι δρόμοι μας θα ήταν όπως της Αιγύπτου, και θα μετρούσαμε ακόμα περισσότερους νεκρούς κάθε χρόνο. Όμως, το ίδιο ισχύει για όλους όσοι κινούνται στους δρόμους: δεν είναι όλοι ίδιοι. Ούτε είναι οι ποδηλάτες αθώοι - θέλω να πω, ούτε κι αυτοί έχουν όλοι καλή συμπεριφορά στο δρόμο - πράγματι, κάποιοι κινούνται ανάποδα σε στενάκια, ανεβαίνουν στα πεζοδρόμια, κλπ.

Όμως, το να κινείται ένα ποδήλατο σε οποιονδήποτε δρόμο είναι δικαίωμα που καλύπτεται από τον ΚΟΚ. Το αυτοκίνητο θα πρέπει να ξέρει ότι το ποδήλατο μπορεί να έχει μια λωρίδα για τον εαυτό του. Και ο αρθρογράφος, αντί να γκρινιάζει, θα μπορούσε πράγματι να είχε γράψει ένα άρθρο που θα εστίαζε στ' αλήθεια στην κακή και παράνομη συμπεριφορά στο δρόμο - και όχι μόνο των ποδηλατών. Και επίσης θα ήταν καλό να ξέρει ότι ήδη μετράμε νεκρούς ποδηλάτες στην Ελλάδα, θύματα απρόσεκτων οδηγών.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 4, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Όμως, το να κινείται ένα ποδήλατο σε οποιονδήποτε δρόμο είναι δικαίωμα που καλύπτεται από τον ΚΟΚ.


Ας δούμε λοιπόν με την ευκαιρία τι αναφέρει ο «ρημαδιασμένος ο ΚΟΚ» στο Άρθρο 29 §1:Στoυς αυτoκινητόδρoμoυς και στις oδoύς ταχείας κυκλoφoρίας, oι oπoίες διακρίνoνται από τις ειδικές πινακίδες σήμανσης και στις oδoύς εισόδoυ και εξόδoυ εξ αυτών, *απαγoρεύεται η κυκλoφoρία* πεζών, εφίππων, ζώων, *πoδηλάτων*, ζωηλάτων oχημάτων και γενικά oχημάτων τα oπoία δεν κινoύνται με κινητήρα, ως και μηχανoκίνητων oχημάτων τα oπoία εξ υπoλoγισμoύ ή εκ κατασκευής ή εξ άλλης αιτίας δεν μπoρoύν να αναπτύξoυν σε oριζόντια oδό ταχύτητα μεγαλύτερη των 50 χιλιoμέτρων την ώρα.​Έλεος, πια! :)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 4, 2012)

Ομολογώ με ντροπή ότι δεν το θυμόμουν. Θυμόμουν απλώς ότι ο κοκ ορίζει πως τα ποδήλατα έχουν τα ίδια δικαιώματα με τα οχήματα. Θα κάνω δέκα μετάνοιες μπροστά στο πρώτο κατάστημα της Μερσεντέ που θα βρω για να εξιλεωθώ.


----------



## SBE (Oct 4, 2012)

Παλάβρα, ένα γκούγκλισμα αρκεί για να σου δείξει ότι δεν είναι όλα τα οχήματα ίδια. 



> ΑΡΘΡΟ 29 (ΚΟΚ) : Κίνηση οχημάτων σε αυτοκινητόδρομους, οδούς ταχείας κυκλοφορίας και σήραγγες
> 
> 1. Στους αυτοκινητόδρομους και στις οδούς ταχείας κυκλοφορίας, οι οποίες διακρίνονται από τις ειδικές πινακίδες σήμανσης και στις οδούς εισόδου και εξόδου εξ αυτών, απαγορεύεται η κυκλοφορία πεζών, εφίππων, ζώων, *ποδηλάτων*, ζωηλατων οχημάτων και γενικά οχημάτων τα οποία δεν κινούνται με κινητήρα, ως και μηχανοκίνητων οχημάτων τα οποία εξ υπολογισμού ή εκ κατασκευής ή εξ άλλης αιτίας δεν μπορούν να αναπτύξουν σε οριζόντια οδό ταχύτητα μεγαλύτερη των 50 χιλιομέτρων την ώρα.



Σημ. Με πρόλαβε ο Ζαζ!


----------



## Palavra (Oct 4, 2012)

SBE said:


> Παλάβρα, ένα γκούγκλισμα αρκεί για να σου δείξει ότι δεν είναι όλα τα οχήματα ίδια.


Σε πρόλαβε ο Ζάζουλας. Εντάξει, θα πάω και στη Μπεμβέ για μετάνοιες.


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 19, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Θυμόμουν απλώς ότι ο κοκ ορίζει πως τα ποδήλατα έχουν τα ίδια δικαιώματα με τα οχήματα.



Ακόμα κι αν όριζε κάτι τέτοιο ο ΚΟΚ, αυτό δεν θα σήμαινε ότι έχουν διαφορετικές υποχρεώσεις. Π.χ. η συμμόρφωση στις ενδείξεις του φωτεινού σηματοδότη δεν είναι προαιρετική για τους ποδηλάτες. Το λέω επειδή 9 στους 10 ποδηλάτες στο κέντρο της Αθήνας τουλάχιστον, περνάνε με κόκκινο με απίστευτη άνεση, σαν να μην τρέχει τίποτα. Βέβαια αναγνωρίζω ότι η έννοια του Greek malaka driver δεν έχει να κάνει με το τι μέσο οδηγεί αυτός.


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2013)

Συνεχίζω από δω

Κάτι ελληνοάγγλοι φίλοι (από αυτούς που επειδή τους λείπει η Ελλάδα της βρίσκουν χίλια δυο στραβά) πήραν μια φορά ταξί από το αεροδρόμιο και πήγαν να βάλουν στο παιδί τους ζώνη ασφαλείας. Κι έφριξαν όταν ο ταξιτζής τους είπε ότι στην Ελλάδα τα αγαπάμε τα παιδιά μας, δεν τα δένουμε!!!
Και για να μην πηγαίνουμε μακριά, πριν μερικά χρόνια, έχοντας βαρεθεί να μαλώνω με την ανηψιά μου που δεν καθόταν και δεν έβαζε ζώνη αλλά προτιμούσε να στέκεται όρθια στο πίσω κάθισμα για να βλέπει, πήγα και της πήρα το καθισματάκι- μαξιλαράκι που είναι για μεγαλύτερα παιδιά. Με το που το είδαν οι γονείς, πριν καν καταλάβει το παιδί τι είναι, μου είπαν: δεν θα το χρησιμοποιήσει. Όπερ εστί μεθερμηνευόμενον: δεν θα το χρησιμοποιήσουμε. Οπότε χρειάστηκε να κάνω τη δασκάλα τις επόμενες μέρες. Κάναμε επίδειξη της χρήσης στο αυτοκίνητο, βάλαμε κανόνα ότι δεν έρχεται μαζί μου χωρίς το κάθισμά της, είπαμε ότι την ευθύνη για το κάθισμα την έχει η ίδια κλπ. Το παιδί δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα με όλα αυτά, αντιθέτως του άρεσε που καθόταν πιο άνετα και έβλεπε έξω (και δεν το έπνιγε η ζώνη, οπότε δεν γκρίνιαζε). Δυστυχώς, όταν έφυγα όλα αυτά ξεχάστηκαν. 
Και τελικά δεν ξέρω τι φταίει, γιατί οι Έλληνες που ξέρω στην Αγγλία που έχουν παιδιά, κάνουν σαν υστερικοί με τα παιδικά καθίσματα. Και δεν είναι γιατί φοβούνται την κλήση. Μήπως καλύτερη ενημέρωση; Μήπως στα μαιευτήρια τους μοιράζουν κανένα φυλλάδιο; Μήπως στα μαγαζιά που πουλάνε παιδικά τους τα πουλάνε με καλύτερο τρόπο;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 13, 2013)

SBE said:


> στην Ελλάδα τα αγαπάμε τα παιδιά μας, δεν τα δένουμε!!!


Τόσο καιρό δε λέτε να βάλετε ένα εικονίδιο facepalm... Πώς θα εκφραζόμαστε;


SBE said:


> μου είπαν: δεν θα το χρησιμοποιήσει.


Ακριβώς σαν εκείνους που είπαν στη νηπιαγωγό (η οποία είχε σχολιάσει κατάπληκτη το γεγονός ότι ο τετράχρονος γιος τους δεν φορούσε ζώνη): "δεν θέλει". Μάλιστα. 

Εγώ μπήκα εδώ σήμερα για να περιγράψω μια εικόνα που είχα την ευκαιρία να θαυμάσω σήμερα. Είναι πραγματικά κρίμα να μην μπορείτε να την δείτε, γιατί ούτε με χίλιες λέξεις δεν θα μπορέσω να εκφράσω το μεγαλείο της. 

Παπάκιας μπαίνει στο αντίθετο ρεύμα δρόμου που έχει νησίδα στη μέση (πολύ μικρή είναι αλήθεια, είναι ένα κομμάτι δρόμου κάτω από γέφυρα, τρία-τέσσερα μέτρα όλο κι όλο) για να προσπεράσει με άνεση το αυτοκίνητο που είναι μπροστά του, αιφνιδιάζοντας εμένα που ετοιμάζομαι από τον κάθετο δρόμο να μπω στο ίδιο ρεύμα που κινείται κι εκείνος (αλλά με κανονική φορά εγώ, η αφελής), ενώ ταυτόχρονα μιλάει στο κινητό, το οποίο κρατά με το ένα χέρι (τι χαντς φρι και πράσιν' άλογα, αυτά τα κάνουν οι κουτόφραγκοι), ενώ το τσιγάρο κρέμεται από την άκρη των χειλιών του ισορροπώντας επικίνδυνα με κίνδυνο να του πέσει. Για κράνος δεν το συζητάμε, ούτε καν στον αγκώνα. Ευτυχώς (ή δυστυχώς) το άλλο χέρι του κρατούσε το τιμόνι.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 13, 2013)

Εγώ έχω δει παρόμοια εκδοχή με α) παιδάκι πίσω, β) παιδάκι στο τιμόνι, γ) παιδάκι-σάντουιτς ανάμεσα σε μπαμπά και μαμά.


----------



## Earion (Mar 13, 2013)

Υπάρχει κι άλλος συνδυασμός, πιο θανατηφόρος: μπαμπάς σάντουιτς ανάμεσα σε παιδάκι μπρος, παιδάκι πίσω. Είπα να βγάλω φωτογραφία...


----------



## bernardina (Mar 14, 2013)

Earion said:


> Υπάρχει κι άλλος συνδυασμός, πιο θανατηφόρος: μπαμπάς σάντουιτς ανάμεσα σε παιδάκι μπρος, παιδάκι πίσω. Είπα να βγάλω φωτογραφία...



Το μπροστινό παιδάκι όρθιο, πατώντας στο απαυτό-ντε της βέσπας και κρατώντας το τιμόνι εκατέρωθεν του κοντέρ, το πίσω παιδάκι (μικρότερης ηλικίας) με τα πόδια τέντα, να μην πατάει πουθενά, πρόσφυση μηδέν, ισορροπία μείον δέκα και μοναδικό δέσιμο με τη ζωή τα χεράκια που δεν φτάνουν να αγκαλιάσουν το θαύμα της μπιρότητας του στοργικού γεννήτορα. Που το λατρεύει, θα σε έγδερνε ζωντανό αν έλεγες κακιά κουβέντα γι' αυτό, θα σε σκότωνε για χάρη του, αλλά πώς στον κόρακα θες να το μεταφέρει, του λες;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 14, 2013)

Εγώ το έχω δει και με τρία (!!!) παιδάκια. Δεν ξέρω αν πήγαινε για πολύτεκνος ο κύριος ή αν εξυπηρετούσε κάποιον άλλον μπαμπά (που δεν είχε το τερατώδες κουράγιο να δολοφονήσει ο ίδιος το παιδάκι του και το ανέθετε σε άλλους). Αλλά το πακέτο τσιγάρο - κινητό - αντίθετο ρεύμα πρώτη φορά το είδα έτσι, τρία σε ένα.


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 21, 2013)

Το είχα δει παλαιότερα (*2:10*) και πίστευα ότι ο δημοσιογράφος το έδειξε απλά ένεκα σάτιρας, δεν πίστευα ότι θα ήταν ποτέ δυνατόν να ανέβει ποτέ άνθρωπος έτσι σε μηχανή στα σοβαρά, εκτός ίσως από καμιά γιαγιά σε παπάκι στα χωριά.

Πόσο λάθος έκανα.

Πρόσφατη, πριν λίγες μέρες... Μιλάμε για βέβαιη πτώση σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση απρόβλεπτου ελιγμού. Και φυσικά... ξεκράνωτοι κι οι δυο, μπαμπάς και κόρη.

http://tinypic.com/r/2mepyyx/6


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2013)

Είσαι μάλλον πολύ μικρός. 
Πώς νομίζεις ότι ανέβαιναν στα μηχανία οι σύζυγοι των οδηγών, την εποχή πριν αποκτήσει ο κάθε Έλληνας τρία ιχ; 
Πρόκειται για την ίδια εποχή που ήταν της μόδας οι μίνι φούστες. 



Μέχρι κι οι σταρ του Χόλιγουντ το κάνανε...


Κι αν δεν κάνω λάθος, σε μερικές ασιατικές χώρες απαγορεύεται στις γυναίκες να επιβαίνουν σε μοτοσυκλέτες αλλιώς. 

ΥΓ Και ψάχνοντας την πιο πάνω φωτογραφία ανακάλυψα ότι οι σέλλες των αλόγων για πλάγιο κάθισμα έχουν διαφορετικό σχήμα, κι έτσι δεν πέφτουν οι ιππείς. Οπότε άκυρο αυτό που είχα διαβάσει/ δει στο σινεμά/ δεν θυμάμαι πια, με την νεαρή σουφραζέτα που αρνείται τις κοινωνικές συμβάσεις και παίρνει το άλογο που της το είχε ετοιμάσει ο υπηρέτης και ιππεύει ανδροπρεπώς- και αφού καταφέρνει να μην πέσει από το άλογο, μετά κάνει μια βδομάδα να περπατήσει. Μόνο που αυτό το ξεχάσανε.


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 21, 2013)

SBE said:


> Είσαι μάλλον πολύ μικρός.
> Πώς νομίζεις ότι ανέβαιναν στα μηχανία οι σύζυγοι των οδηγών, την εποχή πριν αποκτήσει ο κάθε Έλληνας τρία ιχ;
> Πρόκειται για την ίδια εποχή που ήταν της μόδας οι μίνι φούστες.
> View attachment 3711
> ...



Δεν είναι τόσο απλό.
Η πρώτη φωτό δείχνει εξάρτημα purpose built για να κάθεται ο συνεπιβάτης με (σχετική) ασφάλεια, βέβαια δεν ξέρω τι άποψη θα είχε το νομικό τμήμα του κατασκευαστή, αμφιβάλλω αν θα ενέκρινε την χρήση του ή αν θα αναλάμβανε ευθύνη σε περίπτωση ατυχήματος. Η δεύτερη εικόνα δείχνει μια βέσπα, μηχανάκι δηλαδή πολύ χαμηλό αφενός, και με μεγάλα πλαϊνά φτερά αφετέρου, χώρια ότι με το φόρεμα αυτό δεν θα μπορούσε να κάτσει αλλιώς ακόμα και να ήθελε. Αντίθετα η μηχανή που βλέπουμε στην εικόνα -BMW g650GS- είναι εντελώς διαφορετική σχεδίαση, η απόσταση από το έδαφος είναι σχεδόν διπλάσια, φαίνεται και στην εικόνα άλλωστε, τα πόδια του κοριτσιού ειναι κοντά μισό μέτρο από το έδαφος και δεν στηρίζονται πουθενά καθώς σ' εκείνο το σημείο δεν υπάρχει πλαϊνό φτερό, μόνο η δεξιά εξάτμιση. Καμία σχέση δηλαδή.


----------



## Palavra (May 20, 2013)

Ποστ αφιερωμένο στον Έλληνα πεζό που έχει όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά του Έλληνα οδηγού:

Ποδηλατώ σε έναν από τους ελάχιστους ποδηλατόδρομους στην Αθήνα, στου Ζωγράφου. Σημειωτέον, ο ποδηλατόδρομος είναι πάνω στο πεζοδρόμιο, έχει σήμανση σε όλο το μήκος του, και στην αρχή και στο τέλος του έχει πινακίδα που λέει ότι είναι ποδηλατόδρομος. Βλέπω να έρχεται απέναντί μου πεζός με καροτσάκι της λαϊκής που έχει πιάσει όλο το πλάτος του ποδηλατόδρομου. Επειδή έχω πει να μη νευριάζω τελευταία, σταματάω και του κάνω νόημα να περάσει από τα αριστερά μου. Στη συνέχεια, εκτυλίσσεται το εξής σκηνικό:

Ο πεζός τα στυλώνει και αρνείται να κουνηθεί. Του ξανακάνω νόημα να περάσει, να συνεχίσω το ρημαδοδρόμο μου.

Πεζός (νευριασμένος): _Όχι εδώ. Στο δρόμο! Στο δρόμο!_
Εγώ: _Μα είναι ποδηλατόδρομος εδώ._
Πεζός (Ακόμα πιο νευριασμένος): _Μπα; Και ποιος το λέει; _
Εγώ (του δείχνω το σήμα με το ποδήλατο που έχει κάτω κάθε 2 μέτρα): _Μα δεν το βλέπετε το ποδήλατο;_

Μου ζήτησε συγγνώμη; Είπε «ουπς, λάθος, δεν το πρόσεξα»; ΌΟΟΟΧΙ.

Πεζός (Ακόμα πιο νευριασμένος): _Ε, κι εμείς πού να πάμε;_ 

(Λες και του είπα εγώ να κατέβει ή να φύγει. Λες και δεν έβλεπε την άλλη μεριά της νησίδας, 2 μέτρα πιο 'κει, που είχε εξίσου μεγάλο χώρο για να περπατήσεις).

Εγώ (φωνάζοντας - ε, πόσο ν' αντέξω η γυναίκα; ): _Ε να μη μου λέτε όμως να κατέβω στο δρόμο! Αφού καλά πάω!_


Πεζός: με γράφει στα παλιά του τα παπούτσια και φεύγει.

Και μετά σου λέει να μην έχεις νεύρα στην Αθήνα...


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 20, 2013)

Ερώτηση κρίσεως: ο πεζός έφυγε από το πλάι, ή συνέχισε μέσα από τον ποδηλατόδρομο; 

Μου θύμισες αυτό το παλιό ποστ μου. Αφιερωμένο.

Επίσης μου θύμισες ολες τις φορές που περιμένω πρώτη σε φανάρι για να στρίψω, ανάβει το φανάρι και είναι πορτοκαλί που αναβοσβήνει ενώ για τους πεζούς είναι πράσινο, εγώ περιμένω ως οφείλω να περάσουν πρώτα οι πεζοί τη διάβαση αφού έχουν προτεραιότητα, και από πίσω σπάνε οι κόρνες. Κι αν πω καμιά κουβέντα, με βρίζουν κι από πάνω.


----------



## Palavra (May 20, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ερώτηση κρίσεως: ο πεζός έφυγε από το πλάι, ή συνέχισε μέσα από τον ποδηλατόδρομο;


Συνέχισε στον ποδηλατόδρομο, φυσικά. Τόσο βρισίδι που έχω ακούσει εκεί μέσα...

Πάντως, το ενθαρρυντικό είναι ότι έχουν σταματήσει να παρκάρουν αμάξια στη ράμπα, και όσα παρκάρουν κατά 90% τα βλέπω με κλήση. Φαίνεται πως ο συνδυασμός της καταγγελίας για παράνομο παρκάρισμα + κυκλοφορίας περισσότερων ποδηλατών και μαμάδων με καροτσάκια έχει αποδώσει.

Μελάνη, διάβασα και το ποστ σου. Για μένα πλέον η λύση είναι μία: τηλέφωνο στο 100, «γεια σας, θέλω να κάνω μια καταγγελία για παράνομο παρκάρισμα/οδική παρανομία». Δίνω πινακίδες, και τέλος. Σιγά μην κάτσω να τους βάλω μυαλό. 

Άλλο σκηνικό: 

Περπατώ στο πεζοδρόμιο της Κατεχάκη μιλώντας στο τηλέφωνο. Κάποια στιγμή, συνειδητοποιώ ότι κάτι με ενοχλεί. Έρχομαι στα σύγκαλά μου και βλέπω ότι μπροστά μου ένας γάιδαρος έχει ανεβάσει όλο το αμάξι του στο πεζοδρόμιο να παρκάρει, κι εγώ προσπαθώ να περπατήσω στο οδόστρωμα της Κατεχάκη χωρίς να με σκοτώσει κάποιο από τα διερχόμενα αμάξια για να συνεχίσω το δρόμο μου. Τον κοιτάω, νεαρός, ψηλός, όμορφος. Μου χασκογελάει, προφανώς γιατί νομίζει ότι του κάνω τα γλυκά μάτια. Βάζω τις φωνές (ομολογώ με ντροπή): 

«Μα είσαι σοβαρός, πάρκαρες εδώ πάνω, πώς θα περνάει ο κόσμος;»
Αντίδρασή του:
«Μα τι μου λες τώρα» κλπ, φωναχτά.
Αντίδρασή μου:
Πήρα το 100 και έκανα καταγγελία για παράνομο παρκάρισμα. Πολύ θα ήθελα να δω τη φάτσα του όταν θα είδε το 80άρι. Και όχι τίποτ' άλλο, αλλά λίγα μέτρα πιο 'κει, να πω πενήντα πολλά θα είναι, είχε πάρκινγκ.


----------



## Zazula (May 31, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Δεν ξέρω πόσο γονιδιακό είναι το θέμα, αλλά δεν μπορούμε ν' αφήσουμε απόξω και τον διαβόητο (Ρώσο) водитель кретин:


Και, για να ισορροπήσει το πράμα, η θετική πλευρά:


----------



## JimAdams (May 31, 2013)

Υπάρχει και η ανάποδη, που φίλη μου στην Γερμανία τσίμπησε κλήση επειδή πέρασε με το ποδήλατο απο δρομάκο 10 μέτρων που -σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα της πολιτσάι- δεν επιτρέπεται η διέλευση με το ποδήλατο καβάλα (μόνο να το κουβαλάς σαν πεζός). Επίσης χώνουν πρόστιμο αβέρτα αν σε δουν χωρίς φώτα μπρος-πίσω. Κτγμ καλά κάνουν, όσο κι αν εμείς που δεν είμαστε συνηθισμένοι σ'αυτό το τροπάρι, ξινίζουμε λίγο.


----------



## Palavra (May 31, 2013)

Την προηγούμενη Κυριακή, έσπρωχνα το ποδήλατό μου σε πεζόδρομο του κέντρου, όταν έπεσε πάνω μου αυτοκίνητο που βρισκόταν πίσω μου και που εκείνη την ώρα ξεπάρκαρε (ναι, από τον πεζόδρομο όπου απαγορευόταν το παρκάρισμα) και έφυγε του οδηγού το αμάξι στην όπισθεν. Δεν χτύπησα, ευτυχώς. Συνέβησαν ωστόσο τα εξής δύο: ο οδηγός έφυγε άρον άρον, και τρεις αστυνομικοί που ήταν περίπου 10 μέτρα πιο 'κει ούτε καν γύρισαν την πλάτη να δουν γιατί φωνάζουν δυο άνθρωποι μές στη μέση του δρόμου. Όταν τους το είπα, ο ένας συνέχισε αμέριμνος να πίνει τον φραπέ του και μου είπε περίπου «ε, τι να κάνουμε, καταστηματάρχες είναι όλοι όσοι παρκάρουν εδώ γύρω, και αν αρχίσουμε να τους γράφουμε δεν θα τελειώσουμε ποτέ». 

Ευτυχώς, με τον παρόντα δήμαρχο της Αθήνας, οι δημοτικοί αστυνομικοί του κέντρου σε αυτό το κομμάτι τουλάχιστον δεν είναι γάιδαροι και κάνουν τη δουλειά τους.


----------



## bernardina (May 31, 2013)

Χτεσινό σκηνικό:
Κινούμαστε, με τον Β. να οδηγεί, σε δρόμο τοπικής κυκλοφορίας, με ελάχιστη -εκείνη τη στιγμή- κίνηση. Ακριβώς μπροστά μας στα δεξιά βρίσκεται παρκαρισμένο αμάξι με αναμμένη τη μηχανή, οδηγό (γύρω στα είκοσι πέντε-τριάντα), συνοδηγό (γυναίκα), και παιδάκι χύμα στο πίσω κάθισμα, όρθιο ανάμεσα στα δύο μπροστινά καθίσματα. Τη στιγμή που φτάνουμε κοντά, και ενώ δεν έρχεται κανείς άλλος από πίσω μας (που σημαίνει ότι θα μπορούσε να περιμένει ΕΝΑ δευτερόλεπτο) βγαίνει στο δρόμο χωρίς ν' ανάψει φλας, χωρίς να κοιτάξει αν έρχεται κανείς, κι αρχίζει να πηγαίνει σαν το σαλιγκάρι. Δεν δίνουμε σημασία, λέμε θα επιταχύνει, άλλωστε δεν βιαζόμαστε.
Ο τύπος εξακολουθεί να πηγαίνει σαν το σαλιγκάρι και αφού έχει αντιληφθεί την παρουσία μας πίσω του. Ο Β. βγάζει αριστερό φλας και του κορνάρει δυο φορές κοφτά για να τον ειδοποιήσει ότι προσπερνάμε. Ο τύπος, χωρίς να επιταχύνει, κινείται αριστερά προς τη διπλή διαχωριστική, κόβοντάς μας το δρόμο! Ο Β, που έχει ήδη επιταχύνει, αναγκάζεται να βγει εντελώς στο αντίθετο ρεύμα για να μην πέσει πάνω του (φυσικά αφού έχει δει ότι δεν έρχεται κανείς από απέναντι) και του κορνάρει πιο μακρόσυρτα και εκνευρισμένα. Γκαζώνει και απομακρυνόμαστε.
Μερικά δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα, ο Gmd* έχει κολλήσει από πίσω μας πατώντας χωρίς διακοπή την κόρνα και μας πάει έτσι καμιά πεντακοσαριά μέτρα, όπου και ανάβουμε φλας για να στρίψουμε αριστερά στον κάθετο δρόμο. Καθώς ο Β. κόβει ταχύτητα για να πάρει τη στροφή, ο Gmd βγάζει το κεφάλι του από το παράθυρο και εξακολουθώντας να κορνάρει αρχίζει να ωρύεται: ΤΙ ΚOΡΝΑΡΕΙΣ ΡΕ ΜΑΛΑΚΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ! ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ, ΝΑ ΣΕ ΕΚΕΙΝΟ, ΝΑ ΣΕ ΤΟ ΆΛΛΟ;;;;
"Τη βόλτα σου στον ιδιωτικό σου χώρο", του απαντά ατάραχα ο Β. σταματώντας εντελώς.
Αντίδραση του τύπου (με το χύμα παιδάκι να παρακολουθεί): ΆΝΤΕ ΡΕ ΚΩΛΟΓΕΡΕ ΠΟΥ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΕΙΣ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ. ΑΝΤΕ ΨΟΦΑΑΑΑΑ!




Άνοιξα το στόμα μου.



*Greek malaka driver.


----------



## Palavra (May 31, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Άνοιξα το στόμα μου.


Θρηνήσαμε θύματα; :twit:

Με κάτι τέτοια που διαβάζω, έχω αρχίσει να σκέφτομαι ότι η λύση είναι μπαστούνι του μπέιζμπολ.


----------



## bernardina (May 31, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Θρηνήσαμε θύματα; :twit:


Μόνο τ' αυτιά των γειτόνων. :twit:
Άλλωστε πάντα ο άμαχος πληθυσμός δεν την πληρώνει; ;)


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Θρηνήσαμε θύματα; :twit:



Γενικότερα, θα έλεγα: Το παιδάκι του πίσω καθίσματος. Που θα γίνει GM* σαν τον πατέρα του.


* Greek Malaka.


----------



## bernardina (May 31, 2013)

nickel said:


> Γενικότερα, θα έλεγα: Το παιδάκι του πίσω καθίσματος. Που θα γίνει GM* σαν τον πατέρα του.
> 
> 
> * Greek Malaka.



Το πιστεύεις ότι όση ώρα ο Gmd ωρυόταν εγώ σκεφτόμουν το παιδάκι;


----------



## JimAdams (May 31, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Με κάτι τέτοια που διαβάζω, έχω αρχίσει να σκέφτομαι ότι η λύση είναι μπαστούνι του μπέιζμπολ.








Αν και δεν έχει οδηγική συμπεριφορά για αφορμή το μπαστούνιασμα....


----------



## Pericles (Jun 1, 2013)

Μπερναρντίνα, αν μου επιτρέπεις:

Κακή οδήγηση δεν είναι μόνο να οδηγείς κακά, αντικοινωνικά, όπως ο τύπος με το παιδάκι. Είναι και το να συμβάλλεις στη συνολική, διάχυτη οδική οργή που υπάρχει έκδηλη ή λανθάνουσα. 
Κακώς του κορνάρατε κατά την προσπέραση. Ποιο ήταν το νόημα; Να του πείτε ότι έκανε μαλακία; Αν ήταν σε θέση (σε διάθεση μάλλον) να το καταλάβει, θα το καταλάβαινε και μόνος του.
Η ιστορία ξεκινάει με ένα GMD και έναν κανονικό οδηγό, και καταλήγει με έναν εξοργισμένο GMD και έναν εξοργισμένο κανονικό οδηγό. Ο GMD είναι υπεύθυνος για τα λάθη του, αλλά ο κανονικός είναι αποκλειστικά υπεύθυνος για τις αντιδράσεις του. Επιπλέον, ο κανονικός, εφόσον κατά τεκμήριο έχει πιο πολύ νου από τον GMD, φέρει και μεγαλύτερη ευθύνη για την τήρηση της ψυχραιμίας όλων.

Πολλές φορές έχω φαντασιωθεί ότι ένα πρωί, με κοινή συνεννόηση, όλοι οι οδηγοί της Αθήνας θα απέχουν επί μία ώρα από κορναρίσματα, βρισίδια κλπ., όσο κι αν φταίει ο άλλος. Πεποίθησή μου είναι ότι αυτό θα συνεχιστεί αυθόρμητα και μετά την υποχρεωτική μία ώρα, αφού όλοι μαζί θα έχουν αθροιστικά πολύ λιγότερα νεύρα, και επομένως θα μεταδίδουν πολύ λιγότερα νεύρα και στους καινούργιους που μπαίνουν στο παιχνίδι κατά τη διάρκεια της μέρας.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 28, 2013)

Σήμερα το πρωί οδήγησα από την Αγία Παρασκευή μέχρι το Μαρούσι. Στα επονομαζόμενα Σίδερα του Χαλανδρίου, πρέπει να βγω από τον παράδρομο και να μπω δεξιά στην Κηφισίας. Παράλληλα μπαίνει στην Κηφισίας και δεύτερος, εσωτερικός, παράδρομος. Η είσοδος έχει δύο λωρίδες, αλλά η δεξιά, η δικιά μου, είναι μπλοκαρισμένη από ένα απορριμματοφόρο. Δεν μπορώ να συνεχίσω λοιπόν, παρά μόνο αν με αφήσουν οι άλλοι που συνεχίζουν απρόσκοπτα και με μεγάλη ταχύτητα στην αριστερή λωρίδα της εισόδου. Έχω βγάλει φλας, αλλά δεν μπορώ φυσικά να τους κόψω τον δρόμο, παρά μόνο ελπίζω να φρενάρει κάποιος και να μου παραχωρήσει τη θέση του. Πίσω μου, μια κοπέλα μ' ένα μικρό αυτοκίνητο. Αρχίζει να μου κορνάρει και τη βλέπω από τον καθρέφτη ότι χειρονομεί άγρια. Σε _ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα _(τόσο κράτησε η ατελείωτη αναμονή) ένα αυτοκίνητο στην αριστερή λωρίδα, σταματάει και μου επιτρέπει να μπω. Μετά από λίγο, η ευγενική δεσποινίς βρίσκεται στην Κηφισίας δίπλα μου, και τη βλέπω να συνεχίζει να ωρύεται σε έξαλλη κατάσταση. 

Δεν μπόρεσα να μη σκεφτώ ότι θα είναι τυχερός ο άντρας που θα έχει δίπλα του αυτό το θαυμάσιο δείγμα γυναίκας, μία GMD με τα όλα της.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 29, 2013)

Προχτές έζησα την αντίστροφη περίπτωση: οδηγώ στον παράδρομο της Κηφισού, σε ένα σημείο όπου οι δύο λωρίδες γίνονται μία επειδή υπάρχουν παρκαρισμένα αυτοκίνητα. Εγώ συνεχίζω όπως είμαι στην αριστερή λωρίδα, αλλά δεξιά μου βρίσκεται παλιό, χιλιοτρακαρισμένο μαύρο Astra με τριαντάχρονο περίπου οδηγό (μαύρο κοντομάνικο μπλουζάκι για να φαίνονται τα φουσκωμένα μπράτσα) που έρχεται προς τα αριστερά αδιαφορώντας για το αν θα πέσει πάνω μου. Φρενάρω απότομα για να αποφύγω το τρακάρισμα και ταυτόχρονα κορνάρω. Τι το ήθελα! Βγάζει το κεφάλι από το παράθυρο και αρχίζει να με βρίζει χυδαία επειδή κόρναρα, ενώ λίγο παρακάτω όπου ελευθερώνεται η δεξιά λωρίδα αυτός κόβει ταχύτητα για να έρθει δίπλα μου και συνεχίζει να βρίζει... Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, ίσως να μην ήταν περίπτωση GMD αλλά ψυχιατρικό περιστατικό...
Μπορεί να φταίει και η ζέστη βέβαια, και να δούμε κι άλλα τέτοια μέχρι το φθινόπωρο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 29, 2013)

Τελικά πλάκα έχει. Κινείσαι κανονικά στην αριστερή λωρίδα, ο GMD επιχειρεί να σε εμβολίσει και στη συνέχεια ωρύεται. Βρίσκεσαι στη δεξιά λωρίδα, σταματάς για να μην εμβολίσεις κανέναν, ο GMD είναι πίσω σου και ωρύεται που τον καθυστερείς.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 29, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Τελικά πλάκα έχει. Κινείσαι κανονικά στην αριστερή λωρίδα, ο GMD επιχειρεί να σε εμβολίσει και στη συνέχεια ωρύεται. Βρίσκεσαι στη δεξιά λωρίδα, σταματάς για να μην εμβολίσεις κανέναν, ο GMD είναι πίσω σου και ωρύεται που τον καθυστερείς.


Νομίζω ότι το χρυσό μετάλλιο στο αγώνισμα GMD το παίρνει αυτός που ωρύεται και σου γκορνάρει επειδή σταμάτησες στο ΣΤΟΠ και δεν πέρασες αφού βλέπεις πως δεν έρχεται κανείς τι σταματάς ρε βούρλο άντε πλύνε κανα πιάτο. 
Επίσης στην πρώτη θέση του βάθρου, αλλά με χρυσό παγκοσμίου κλάσεως πια, εκείνος που σου γκορνάρει και σε βρίζει μέχρι ν' ανάψει πράσινο επειδή δεν πέρασες το περτικαλί φανάρι ένα δέκατο του δευτερολέπτου πριν ανάψει κόκκινο αφού βλέπεις πως δεν έρχεται κανείς τι σταματάς μωρή κότα και τον κάνεις να φρενάρει άντε πλύνε κανα πιάτο που θες και τιμόνι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 29, 2013)

O GMD έχει μεν ιδιαίτερη αδυναμία στις γυναίκες, που είναι ικανές μόνο για να πλένουν πιάτα, αλλά δεν παραλείπει να βρίζει και όλους τους άλλους οδηγούς.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 29, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Ποστ αφιερωμένο στον Έλληνα πεζό που έχει όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά του Έλληνα οδηγού:



Αν και δεν έχω καμία αμφιβολία ότι επρόκειτο για GMP και ότι σίγουρα σου άναψε τα λαμπάκια, θα παίξω το συνήγορο του διαβόλου:

ο Έλλην πεζός, όντας στη βάση της τροφικής αλυσίδας του δρόμου, πολλές φορές μη έχοντας πού αλλού να πάει, τρελαίνεται όταν βλέπει ποδήλατα στο πεζοδρόμιο. Και ναι, ξέρω από προσωπική πείρα ότι πολλές φορές δεν αντιλαμβάνεσαι καν ότι προχωράς σε ποδηλατόδρομο (οκέι, στον συγκεκριμένο περπατάω συχνά, και έχω το νου μου για τα ποδήλατα, διότι κάποιες ώρες του απογεύματος μόνο εκεί έχει σκιά). 
Επαναλαμβάνω, αντιλαμβάνομαι την κατάσταση και έχοντας εικόνα του χώρου καταλαβαίνω σχεδόν απόλυτα τι συμβαίνει. Από την άλλη, αν πιάσω τα βρισίδια με τους ποδηλάτες που κινούνται σαν σίφουνες στα πεζοδρόμια των δρόμων του κέντρου, δεν θα κάνω άλλη δουλειά.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 29, 2013)

Μα εγώ ποτέ δεν βρίζω τους πεζούς όταν κινούνται στον ποδηλατόδρομο. Όταν δε χωράω, κουδουνάω το κουδουνάκι μου (:)), τους λέω «να περάσω;» και μετά λέω πάντα ευχαριστώ όταν κάνουν στην άκρη. ΑΥΤΟΙ με βρίζουν, παρόλο που α) έχει χώρο δυο μέτρα πιο 'κει (η σκιά είναι παντού ίδια, στη μέση έχει πολλά δέντρα), και παρόλο που β) έχει κάτω κάθε δύο μέτρα ζωγραφισμένο ένα ποδήλατο ΚΑΙ ειδική σήμανση στην αρχή και στο τέλος του. 

Και βέβαια, ειδική μνεία χρειάζονται τα μηχανάκια που κινούνται στον ποδηλατόδρομο/πεζοδρόμιο, αδιαφορώντας αν θα πατήσουν κανένα παιδάκι ή καμιά μαμά με καροτσάκι. Μαλάκες. 


Count Baltar said:


> Επαναλαμβάνω, αντιλαμβάνομαι την κατάσταση και έχοντας εικόνα του χώρου καταλαβαίνω σχεδόν απόλυτα τι συμβαίνει. Από την άλλη, αν πιάσω τα βρισίδια με τους ποδηλάτες που κινούνται σαν σίφουνες στα πεζοδρόμια των δρόμων του κέντρου, δεν θα κάνω άλλη δουλειά.


Καλά, κάπου τα ξανάλεγα, έχεις δίκιο φυσικά: ποδήλατο στο πεζοδρόμιο απαγορεύεται. Εννοώ απαγορεύεται από τον ΚΟΚ. Αλλά τι τα θες, όταν ο άλλος έχει κακή οδηγική συμπεριφορά, είναι επικίνδυνος ό,τι και να οδηγεί. Έχω δει και το εξής σκηνικό: ποδηλάτης περνάει κάθετα την Μεσογείων *με κόκκινο*, στρίβει αριστερά και κινείται κανονικά επί της Μεσογείων, και στη γέφυρα που πάει για Κατεχάκη θυμάται ότι θέλει να πάει από κάτω, όχι από πάνω, και κάνει αριστερά διασχίζοντας δύο λωρίδες χωρίς να κόψει ταχύτητα, ενώ παράλληλα τρέχουν παντού αυτοκίνητα. 



bernardina said:


> Νομίζω ότι το χρυσό μετάλλιο στο αγώνισμα GMD το παίρνει αυτός που ωρύεται και σου γκορνάρει επειδή σταμάτησες στο ΣΤΟΠ και δεν πέρασες αφού βλέπεις πως δεν έρχεται κανείς τι σταματάς ρε βούρλο άντε πλύνε κανα πιάτο.
> Επίσης στην πρώτη θέση του βάθρου, αλλά με χρυσό παγκοσμίου κλάσεως πια, εκείνος που σου γκορνάρει και σε βρίζει μέχρι ν' ανάψει πράσινο επειδή δεν πέρασες το περτικαλί φανάρι ένα δέκατο του δευτερολέπτου πριν ανάψει κόκκινο αφού βλέπεις πως δεν έρχεται κανείς τι σταματάς μωρή κότα και τον κάνεις να φρενάρει άντε πλύνε κανα πιάτο που θες και τιμόνι.


Για μένα το χρυσό μετάλλιο πάει στο εξής σκηνικό: κινούμαι στην Αγίου Δημητρίου όταν αντιλαμβάνομαι ένα λευκό αυτοκίνητο (Άουντι ήταν, Μερσεντέ, δε θυμάμαι) να προσπαθεί να μου χωθεί για να προσπεράσει *από τα δεξιά* ενώ παράλληλα κορνάρει. Επειδή έχει και η ευγένεια τα όριά της, τον κλείνω και μπαίνω μπροστά, ενώ σκέφτομαι «έτσι και με τρακάρεις, θα γίνει της κακομοίρας». Μπαίνει πίσω μου βρίζοντας και κορνάροντας και μετά που ανοίγει λίγο ο δρόμος προσπερνάει, προσπερνάει και τους μπροστινούς *με τις δεξιές ρόδες πάνω στο πεζοδρόμιο*, ενώ παράλληλα κοιτάω να δω τον οδηγό και βλέπω μια κοπέλα ξανθιά στο τιμόνι να μου κάνει χειρονομίες με άψογα μανικουρισμένα χέρια και να βρίζει.


----------



## Earion (Jun 30, 2013)

bernardina said:


> ... Επίσης στην πρώτη θέση του βάθρου, αλλά με χρυσό παγκοσμίου κλάσεως πια, εκείνος που σου γκορνάρει και σε βρίζει μέχρι ν' ανάψει πράσινο επειδή δεν πέρασες το περτικαλί φανάρι ένα δέκατο του δευτερολέπτου πριν ανάψει κόκκινο αφού βλέπεις πως δεν έρχεται κανείς τι σταματάς μωρή κότα και τον κάνεις να φρενάρει άντε πλύνε κανα πιάτο που θες και τιμόνι.



Κάτι μου θυμίζει αυτό.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 30, 2013)

All time classic GMD (προ κρίσης), σίγουρα ανεβαίνει στο βάθρο:

Καλοκαίρι 2009, Σαββατόβραδο, λίγο πριν τα μεσάνυχτα. Είμαι στην Κλαυθμώνος με παρέα και πηγαίνουμε προς Καρύτση, η Σταδίου πηγμένη και τα αυτοκίνητα δεν προχωρούν ούτε σημειωτόν. Κάποια στιγμή, ανάμεσα στα κορναρίσματα, ακούγεται ένα δυνατό μαρσάρισμα και φωνές. Γυρίζω και τι βλέπω: GHyperMD με μαύρο Καγιέν αποφασίζει ότι αρκετά πια με το περίμενε, το παίρνει αριστερά, καβαλάει ΠΕΖΟΔΡΟΜΙΟ και πηγαίνει γ...ώντας από την έξοδο του μετρό μέχρι τη γωνία, όπου και στρίβει, παίρνοντας ελαφρά κι ένα παρκαρισμένο (παράνομα εννοείται) στη γωνία. Αδιαφορώντας παντελώς για τους δεκάδες πεζούς που παραλίγο να σκοτώσει.

Κι ένα βιντεάκι από Ρωσία, όπου οι MD δεν αστειεύονται μεν, τα θύματά τους δεν μένουν άπραγα δε...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2013)

Κάτσε να βάλω και καμιά προειδοποίηση: NSFW, explicit 'lyrics', politically INcorrect, ακατάλληλο για όσους δεν αντέχουν τον Mikeius.


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2013)

Porkcastle said:


> ...
> Κι ένα βιντεάκι από Ρωσία, όπου οι MD δεν αστειεύονται μεν, τα θύματά τους δεν μένουν άπραγα δε...





bernardina said:


> Πάγωσ' η μπετονιέρα
> πέτρωσε το γαρμπίλι
> και πάει το χαρμάνι όλο στράφι
> μαρμάρωσε το φτυάρι
> ...



Η τσιμινιέρα τσιμεντιέρα μπετονιέρα :): 






«Τη μπετονιέρα μην κατηγοράς, αυτή σου δίνει για να φας» ~Ζ.Π.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 30, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> O GMD έχει μεν ιδιαίτερη αδυναμία στις γυναίκες, που είναι ικανές μόνο για να πλένουν πιάτα...


Γι' αυτό εμένα μ' αρέσει να βρίζω μάτσο τζιπούχους και ταρίφες λέγοντας "Ρε άντε να μαντάρεις καμιά κάλτσα." Δοκιμάστε το, καίνε φλάντζες.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 30, 2013)

Porkcastle said:


> All time classic GMD (προ κρίσης), σίγουρα ανεβαίνει στο βάθρο:
> 
> Καλοκαίρι 2009, Σαββατόβραδο, λίγο πριν τα μεσάνυχτα. Είμαι στην Κλαυθμώνος με παρέα και πηγαίνουμε προς Καρύτση, η Σταδίου πηγμένη και τα αυτοκίνητα δεν προχωρούν ούτε σημειωτόν. Κάποια στιγμή, ανάμεσα στα κορναρίσματα, ακούγεται ένα δυνατό μαρσάρισμα και φωνές. Γυρίζω και τι βλέπω: GHyperMD με μαύρο Καγιέν αποφασίζει ότι αρκετά πια με το περίμενε, το παίρνει αριστερά, καβαλάει ΠΕΖΟΔΡΟΜΙΟ και πηγαίνει γ...ώντας από την έξοδο του μετρό μέχρι τη γωνία, όπου και στρίβει, παίρνοντας ελαφρά κι ένα παρκαρισμένο (παράνομα εννοείται) στη γωνία. Αδιαφορώντας παντελώς για τους δεκάδες πεζούς που παραλίγο να σκοτώσει.



Απίστευτο! Και φυσικά, παθαίνεις τέτοιο σοκ που δεν προλάβεις ούτε να σημειώσεις αριθμό κυκλοφορίας, ούτε να βγάλεις φωτογραφία...


----------



## bernardina (Jul 1, 2013)

Τα κόκκινα πλακάκια είναι ποδηλατόδρομος. Στο βάθος, τα κάγκελα που φαίνονται είναι από την αυλή σχολείου.
Αυτό πρακτικά σημαίνει ότι: 
1. Τα παιδάκια που πηγαίνουν στο σχολείο θα πρέπει να βγουν στο δρόμο ή να επιλέξουν το απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο (το οποίο δεν είναι τόσο βολικό για parking).
2. Ο ποδηλάτης θα πρέπει επίσης να βγει στο δρόμο ή να κόψει το ποδήλατο.
Ο αντίλογος: τα σχολεία έκλεισαν και "σιγά μωρέ, ποιος κάνει ποδήλατο;"

Άρτι αλιευθέν εκ φατσομπουκίου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2013)

Ο αντίλογος. Πώς φαίνεται ότι πρόκειται για ποδηλατόδρομο;
Επίσης, διαπιστώνω ειδική κατασκευή (κατέβασμα) του πεζοδρομίου (το ίδιο και στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο). Η δική μου ερμηνεία, με πρώτη ματιά, είναι ότι μπορεί να πρόκειται και για διευκόλυνση παρκαρίσματος των αυτοκινήτων των παροικούντων στον δρόμο που έχει στενέψει (πλάτος ενός ΙΧΕ) με διαπλάτυνση των πεζοδρομίων.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 1, 2013)

Το βαθούλωμα όντως οδηγεί στο παρακείμενο υπόγειο γκαράζ που αχνοφαίνεται δεξιά. Δεν είναι για _παραμονή_ πάνω στο πεζοδρόμιο, αλλά για πέρασμα. Και υποθέτω ότι σε κάποιο σημείο θα υπάρχει και πινακίδα που δείχνει ότι η ροζ λωρίδα είναι ποδηλατόδρομος.
Εν πάση περιπτώσει ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι, δεν παύει να είναι _πεζοδρόμιο._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Εν πάση περιπτώσει ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι, δεν παύει να είναι _πεζοδρόμιο._


Ναι. 'Εστω λοιπόν ότι το αυτοκίνητο πρέπει να παραλάβει άτομο με κινητικά προβλήματα. Προφανώς δεν μπορέι να παρκάρει στον ηλίθια διαμορφωμένο δρόμο (μονή λωρίδα χωρίς εσοχές στο πεζοδρόμιο). Ο οδηγός παρκάρισε μια στιγμή (ή δέκα ώρες, δεν το ξέρουμε) και ανέβηκε στο σπίτι να παραλάβει τη γιαγιά, ας πούμε. Στο μεταξύ, οργίλος περαστικός...

Και επειδή δεν είναι δυνατόν να προβλέπεται δρόμος χωρίς δυνατότητα να παρκάρουν κάπου κοντά οι περίοικοι, εκτιμώ ότι τα πεζοδρόμιο ντουμπλάρει και σε αυτόν τον ρόλο. Σόρι...


----------



## bernardina (Jul 1, 2013)

Ναι, υποθέτω ότι κι αυτοί






κι αυτοί






την ανάπηρη γιαγιά τους ανέβηκαν να παραλάβουν.

Σόρι, ε;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ναι, υποθέτω ότι κι αυτοί την ανάπηρη γιαγιά τους ανέβηκαν να παραλάβουν.


Αυτά ο μαστρο-Ζάζουλος τα έχει λύσει με τον καινοτομικότερο των τρόπων: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2071-Greek-malaka-driver-is-it-genetic&p=160213#post160213.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι. 'Εστω λοιπόν ότι το αυτοκίνητο πρέπει να παραλάβει άτομο με κινητικά προβλήματα. Προφανώς δεν μπορέι να παρκάρει στον ηλίθια διαμορφωμένο δρόμο (μονή λωρίδα χωρίς εσοχές στο πεζοδρόμιο). Ο οδηγός παρκάρισε μια στιγμή (ή δέκα ώρες, δεν το ξέρουμε) και ανέβηκε στο σπίτι να παραλάβει τη γιαγιά, ας πούμε. Στο μεταξύ, οργίλος περαστικός...


 ...οργίλος περαστικός σε αναπηρικό καροτσάκι/τυφλός/μαμά με καρότσι αναγκάστηκε να διακινδυνεύσει τη σωματική του ακεραιότητα και να βγει στο δρόμο (Τα έχω δει και τα τρία).

Έχεις δίκιο για το ότι ιδανικά θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει πρόβλεψη ειδικού χώρου να παρκάρουν οι περίοικοι, ωστόσο όταν αγοράζεις αυτοκίνητο και μένεις σε περιοχή με πρόβλημα παρκαρίσματος, πρέπει να το δεις από μόνος σου, γιατί ιδίως τις καλές εποχές κάθε νοικοκυριό 4 ατόμων είχε στη χειρότερη 3 αυτοκίνητα (ξέρω και περίπτωση με 5), οπότε τι να πρωτοπροβλέψει το έρημο το κράτος; Εκτός κι αν το κάνουν όπως στο Τόκιο, όπου για να αγοράσεις αμάξι πρέπει πρώτα να αγοράσεις θέση πάρκινγκ. 

Σας έχω πει, ε; Κλήση στο 100, «γεια σας, μια καταγγελία για παράνομο παρκάρισμα, οδός τάδε, περιοχή τάδε, αριθμός τάδε [κοιτάξτε το γιατί το ζητάνε]», δεν είναι απαραίτητο να δώσουμε τα στοιχεία μας, και έξω από την πόρτα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ναι, υποθέτω ότι κι αυτοί ... κι αυτοί ... την ανάπηρη γιαγιά τους ανέβηκαν να παραλάβουν.
> Σόρι, ε;


Αυτά σε κάποιο από τα λογικά άλματα της διαλογικής συζήτησης θα εμπίπτουν, επειδή παρουσιάζουν εντελώς διαφορετική περίπτωση από αυτή που συζητάμε, αλλά δεν βαριέσαι. Πιθανότατα, ούτε ο πρώτος είχε ανάγκη να παρκάρει εκεί· απλώς, μου φάνηκε περίπτωση με ενδεχόμενα ελαφρυντικά.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Σας έχω πει, ε; Κλήση στο 100, «γεια σας, μια καταγγελία για παράνομο παρκάρισμα, οδός τάδε, περιοχή τάδε, αριθμός τάδε [κοιτάξτε το γιατί το ζητάνε]», δεν είναι απαραίτητο να δώσουμε τα στοιχεία μας, και έξω από την πόρτα.


...Και κανονικά η κλήση λόγω παραπόνων δεν σβήνεται...


----------



## bernardina (Jul 1, 2013)

Δόχτορα, επειδή οδηγώ σαράντα χρόνια τούρκικα και όλο αυτό τον καιρό όλο και κάποια επείγουσα ανάγκη θα μου έχει τύχει όπως καταλαβαίνεις, η επείγουσα ανάγκη έχει και τη σημειολογία της: _ακόμα_ και στην ανάγκη παρκάρουμε εκεί που ενοχλούμε όσο το δυνατόν_ λιγότερο_, ανάβουμε αλάρμ, βάζουμε --αν γίνεται-- ένα σημείωμα, κλπ κλπ, δείχνουμε, με άλλα λόγια, στον κόσμο ότι δεν είμαστε γαϊδούρια αναίσθητα που βρήκαν χώρο και άραξαν, αλλά ότι κάτι μάς έτυχε και γυρνάμε αμέσως. Ειδικά σε μια τόσο ήσυχη γειτονιά, που θα μπορούσε να το είχε αφήσει ακόμα και στην εσοχή του πάρκινγκ με τα αλάρμ αναμμένα. Κι όποιος θα του μιλούσε, ε... από κει και πέρα αυτός θα ήταν πια γαϊδούρι. Όχι ο αναγκεμένος άνθρωπος.


----------



## Irini (Jul 1, 2013)

Μπααα! Θα δεχόμουν την περίπτωση ελαφρυντικών μόνο αν α)είχε τα αλάρμ (οπότε ήταν για λίγο) β) δεν είχε παρκάρει διαγωνίως έτσι ώστε να καταλαμβάνει όλο το πλάτος του πεζοδρομίου. Να πω εδώ πως μεγάλωσα στο Πασαλιμάνι. Ως εκ τούτου ναι μεν έχω δει πολλά καραγκιοζιλίκια αλλά καταλαβαίνω και τι εστί "κάνω μισή ώρα να φτάσω σπίτι κι άλλη μισή γύρω γύρω το μισό Πασαλιμάνι μπας και βρω θέση κάπου, όπου κι αν είναι).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2013)

Ειρήνη, πόσο Πασαλιμάνι;


----------



## Irini (Jul 1, 2013)

Υποθέτω εννοείς κατά πόσον εννοώ Πασαλιμάνι Πασαλιμάνι κι όχι τα γύρω γύρω. Οδός Πραξιτέλους κοντά στον Σκλαβενίτη μέχρι τα 18, στο άγαλμα της μαμάς μετά*. Στα 30 μου πήγα για 2 χρόνια κοντά στα Τζάμπο και πολύ μου κακοφάνηκε.


*Εξαιρετικά βολικό αν παίζει ο Θρύλος και δεν θες να δεις το ματς αλλά θες να μάθεις ποιος νικάει. Δεν χρειάζεται καν να στήσεις αυτί για ν' ακούσεις την αντίδραση από την πασαρέλα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2013)

Irini said:


> [...] Ως εκ τούτου ναι μεν έχω δει πολλά καραγκιοζιλίκια αλλά καταλαβαίνω και τι εστί "κάνω μισή ώρα να φτάσω σπίτι κι άλλη μισή γύρω γύρω το μισό Πασαλιμάνι μπας και βρω θέση κάπου, όπου κι αν είναι).



 Μισή ώρα; Μισή ώρα; :woot: Ούτε του παπά δεν το λες, ούτε ο θεός ο ίδιος δεν το καταφέρνει εκεί που έχω υπόψη μου.

Ζωγράφου, 1993, φτάνω έξω από το σπίτι 1:45 πμ, μπαίνω στο σπίτι 4:15 πμ, δυστυχώς όχι μεμονωμένο περιστατικό. Στο τέλος είχα φτάσει στο σημείο να πω ότι θα το παρατήσω όπου βρω κι ας το πάρουν να μην το ξαναδώ ποτέ στα μάτια μου, αλλά ευτυχώς εκείνη τη στιγμή έφυγε ένας καλός άνθρωπος και το γλίτωσα. Φούρναρης, που απέκτησε έναν μόνιμο, πιστό πελάτη. Τώρα πια, όποτε κατέβω για δυο τρεις μέρες Αθήνα με αυτοκίνητο (να 'ναι καλά τα τρένα), παρκάρω όταν φτάνω και ξεπαρκάρω μόνο στην αναχώρηση για την επιστροφή (να 'ναι καλά το μετρό και τα άλλα ΜΜΜ). Εκτός αν είναι δεκαπενταύγουστος, που γίνεται ανθρώπινη η πόλη, παρότι σύμφωνα με μελέτες (δεκαετίας όμως), μόνο ένα 20-25% λείπει τότε.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 1, 2013)

Έχω ακούσει παρόμοιες ιστορίες φρίκης και για τους Αμπελοκήπους, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι: γιατί δεν αποφάσισες κάποια στιγμή να πας να το αφήσεις σε ένα πάρκινγκ; Κάποιο διανυκτερεύον πάρκινγκ θα υπήρχε, έστω και σε απόσταση ενός χιλιομέτρου.


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2013)

Μέσα στην κούραση, την ταραχή και την κακιά αντάρα που σε δέρνει εκείνη την ώρα, δεν σκέφτεσαι και πολύ λογικά. Άσε που σκυλιάζεις και λες, «Όχι, ρε κερατάδες, θα βρω!» Το δις εξαμαρτείν όμως το αποφεύγω συνήθως, οπότε το 'κανα κι αυτό, όποτε κόντευα στο όριο της μίας ώρας που είχαν ορίσει τα νεύρα μου (ναι, σε ΚΣ, μπορώ να σκάσω γάιδαρο). Τσούζει βέβαια στην τσέπη, αλλά προκειμένου να γλιτώσεις τέτοιο χουνέρι...


----------



## Irini (Jul 1, 2013)

Βρε παιδί μου κι εσύ! Παίρνεις το μισή ώρα τοις μετρητοίς! Εδώ έλεγα να κάνω το αυτοκίνητο έκθεμα. Δεν το κουνούσα που δεν το κουνούσα εκτός κι αν έπρεπε 100%*, σκεφτόμουν να κάνω κάτι αρτίστικ να το βλέπω να το χαίρομαι τέλος πάντων.

*Το 100% δεν περιλαμβάνει: Νυχτερινές εξόδους, πανεπιστήμιο, βόλτα στο εξοχικό στον Κάλαμο Αττικής. Κοινώς το αυτοκίνητο ακίνητο.


Υ.Γ. Ο σύζυγος όταν προτοείδε τα σμαρτάκια του έκαναν πολύ μεγάλη εντύπωση (wannabe cars! When they grow up etc etc), Όταν είδε την φρίκη του πάρκινγκ όμως είδε γιατί πολλοί προτιμούν αυτοκίνητο-μπιζού. Η καφρίλα μας δεν του έκανε εντύπωση γιατί έχει μείνει για ένα φεγγάρι Κίνα.

Υ.Γ. 2 Να πω πάντως ότι, σε σχέση με άλλες περιοχές όσοι μένουν κέντρο Πειραιά είναι λίγο κακομαθημένοι. Όλα ένα βήμα είναι οπότε πιο εύκολα το αφήνεις το αυτοκίνητο να κάαααθεται (κομμάτι ανηφόρα-κατηφόρα αλλά ένα βήμα).

Υ.Γ. 3 Ακόμα θυμάμαι την πρώτη φορά που πέρασα από Σύνταγμα Αύγουστο. Το θυμάμαι και δακρύζω :blink::twit:


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2013)

Πιστεύω πάντως πως όποιος παρκάρει στο Πασαλιμάνι είναι ήρωας, χωρίς πλάκα. Μια οι ανηφοροκατηφόρες, μια τα στενάκια, κάνει το Παγκράτι να μοιάζει παράδεισος :)


drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτά σε κάποιο από τα λογικά άλματα της διαλογικής συζήτησης θα εμπίπτουν, επειδή παρουσιάζουν εντελώς διαφορετική περίπτωση από αυτή που συζητάμε, αλλά δεν βαριέσαι. Πιθανότατα, ούτε ο πρώτος είχε ανάγκη να παρκάρει εκεί· απλώς, μου φάνηκε περίπτωση με ενδεχόμενα ελαφρυντικά.


Πάντως, γι' αυτό που λέει ο δόκτορας εδώ θυμάμαι περιστατικό που είχα ακούσει σχετικά πρόσφατα, όπου κάποιος είχε κλείσει το δρόμο και όλοι έλεγαν «μα το γάιδαρο» και κατέβηκε μετά από 5 λεπτά κρατώτας την ημιλιπόθυμη κόρη του στα χέρια. Μπορεί δηλαδή να υπάρχουν και τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.

Άλλο που είδα πρόσφατα: ανεβαίνω μια ανηφόρα με το ποδήλατο. Κυρία μιας κάποιας ηλικίας προσπαθεί να παρκάρει με την όπισθεν στο πάρκινγκ της, που είναι υπόγειο και έχει απότομη κλίση. Η κυρία κάνει μια οπισθογωνία-ο-θεός-να-την-κάνει, ξύνει το απέναντι αμάξι που έχει παρκάρει νόμιμα στην απέναντι πλευρά του δρόμου, ενώ παράλληλα αγκομαχάει. Της λέω «τον ξύσατε, ξέρετε». Απάντηση: «Δεν με νοιάζει, τα γαϊδούρια που παρκάρουν όπου θέλουν* κλπ». Ακούω φωνή πίσω μου «πες τα, πες τα!». Γυρνάω να δω ποιος είναι και βλέπω μηχανάκι με οδηγό που κρατάει στο χέρι το κράνος, συνοδηγό τη γυναίκα του και σάντουιτς ανάμεσά τους το κοριτσάκι τους. Οι ελληνικοί δρόμοι σε όλο τους το μεγαλείο. 
_____________________
* Το «όπου θέλουν» είναι φυσιολογικός αθηναϊκός δρόμος γειτονιάς. Απλώς έχει αυτοκίνητα παρκαρισμένα και στις δυο πλευρές του δρόμου, ενώ εκείνη οδηγεί μεγάλο αυτοκίνητο και προσπαθεί να κάνει δύσκολη μανούβρα ενώ δεν το 'χει.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 2, 2013)

Χειμώνας 1995. Mένω Φρεαττύ(δ)α. Έχω φύγει από το μεσημέρι για να βοηθήσω συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο σε αγγαρεία. Επιστρέφω γύρω στη μιάμιση μετά τα μεσάνυχτα. Στο μεταξύ έχει αρχίσει να φυσάει και να βρέχει του σκοτωμού, όλοι οι νορμάλ άνθρωποι είναι στα ζεστά τους κρεβατάκια, έξω νέκρα να σε πιάνει ανατριχίλα, κι εγώ αρχίζω να κόβω βόλτες σαν την κολασμένη ξεκινώντας από τη γειτονιά που μένω και κάνοντας όλο και μεγαλύτερους κύκλους, κόβοντας μέσα από στενά, χτενίζοντας τις λεωφόρους, ψάχνοντας για μια θεσούλα τοσηδά να βάλω το ρημάδι μου. Πλερωτικό πάρκιν εκεί γύρω ούτε για δείγμα. Τελικά βρίσκω -θαύμα, παιδάκι μου, θαύμα!- ένα ελεύθερο σημείο τσίμα τσίμα, κάπου τέσσερα χιλιόμετρα μακριά (έξω από μια πιτσαρία, το θυμάμαι!), παρκάρω σαν την παλαβή μπας και σκάσει κανας ανταγωνιστής από τον ουρανό, από τη θάλασσα, από τη γωνία που ήταν κρυμμένος ξερωγώ. Τραβάω χειρόφρενο, σβήνω τη μηχανή, κοιτάζω γύρω μου... φοβήσιμη ερημιά --μόνο εγώ η βροχή ο αέρας και τα κύματα στο λιμανάκι. Ευτυχώς στο πίσω κάθισμα είναι παραπεταμένη μια μεγάλη καθαρή σκουπιδοσακούλα, απομεινάρι της αγγαρείας. Την κοτσάρω σαν καπότα της κουκλουξκλάν αλλά στο μαύρο της και παίρνω το δρόμο για το σπιτάκι μου. Όταν βάζω το κλειδί στην πόρτα, ξεθεωμένη, μπαϊλντισμένη, ανεμοδαρμένη, μουσκεμένη από τη μέση και κάτω, βρίζοντας τον σαδιστή που εφηύρε το αυτοκίνητο, η ώρα έχει πάει τρεις και κάτι ψιλολόγια.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 2, 2013)

GMD XXL: http://www.cretalive.gr/people/view/kai-paranomos-kai-...xl/97330


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2013)

Πριν μερικά χρόνια είχα πάει σουπερμάρκετ με τη μητέρα μου και παραδίπλα ήρθε ένας φουριόζος οδηγός και παρκάρισε ακριβώς έτσι. Όχι τόσο ευθύγραμμα, αλλά τσαπατσούλικα και πιάνοντας δύο θέσεις ανάπηρων. ΟΚ, μεσημέρι Αύγουστος ήταν, δεν είχε πολλή κίνηση το σουπερμάρκετ, αλλά δεν άντεξα του το είπα ενώ περνούσαμε δίπλα του (ωραίο το παρκάρισμά σας!). 
Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ότι ο οδηγός με είπε αγενή κι η κυρία του οδηγού, η οποία ήταν μιας κάποιας ηλικίας και μια κάποιας λατερνοδιακόσμησης (το κλασσικό κόκκινο μαλλί μακρύ αφάνα, άσπρο κολλητό παντελόνι, φαρδιά μακριά μπλούζα να κρύβει τα παχάκια με χρυσοποίκιλτα σταμπωτά σχέδια, τα βραχόλια να βροντούν και το νύχι είκοσι πόντους) θεώρησε καλό να με βρίσει, μάλιστα τονίζοντας ένα πρόβλημα υγείας που είχα εκείνη την εποχή (ας πούμε χέρι στο γύψο). Μετά είχα και τη μητέρα μου που στενοχωρήθηκε γιατί λέει τους έδωσα αφορμή να επισημάνουν το (προσωρινό) κουσούρι μου, αν και τέτοια γουρούνια κάποιο κουσούρι θα έβρισκαν ακόμα κι αν δεν είχα τίποτα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2014)

Τη φωτογραφία αυτή την έλαβα φεϊσμπουκικώς.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Οι κλαρκσονισμοί μου προς απάντησή σου: :twit:
> 
> Clarkson's highway code on cyclists: "Trespassers in the motorcars domain, they do not pay road tax and therefore have no right to be on the road, some of them even believe they are going fast enough to not be an obstruction. Run them down to prove them wrong."
> I was reading The Mirror the other day and came across a letter from a reader who wrote, 'I was riding my bike to work when this red Ferrari pulled up next to me. Out of the window, Jeremy Clarkson shouted 'Get a car', and drove off.' What I actually said was, 'Get a car you hatchet faced, leaf-eating N**i.


Και το αντιποδηλατικό γλέντι συνεχίζεται: :twit:


----------



## Palavra (Mar 6, 2014)

Δεν βλέπω το βιδεάκι, υποψιάζομαι όμως ότι θα ανταπαντήσω όταν πάω κάπου χωρίς ρεστρίκσιονς.  Εντωμεταξύ, τελευταίως που οδηγώ περισσότερο έχω ανακαλύψει δύο καινούριες κατηγορίες οδηγών:
α) μεγαλύτερος σε ηλικία άντρας που πηγαίνει σαν σαλιγκάρι και μόλις τον περάσεις πατάει γκάζι και αγχώνεται μέχρι να ξαναμπεί μπροστά σου, πτωχή γυνή.
β) συνήθως φοβισμένοι οδηγοί που σε δρόμους ταχείας κυκλοφορίας μπαίνουν μπροστά σου χωρίς φλας και μετά πατάνε φρένο μην τους πάρει η κατηφόρα και σε αναγκάζουν να πλακωθείς στα φρένα για να μην πέσεις πάνω τους. Για πόσο ξύλο;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Δεν βλέπω το βιδεάκι, υποψιάζομαι όμως ότι θα ανταπαντήσω όταν πάω κάπου χωρίς ρεστρίκσιονς.


E ναι, υποθέτω αντελήφθης πως τα γιουτιουμπάκια έχουν ειδική αφιέρωση. :)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 6, 2014)

Το τελευταίο με το αμάξι που είναι σαν κίτρινος πατημένος κεφτές είναι φυσικά αποκύημα επιστημονικής φαντασίας για την Ελλάδα - με τις λακκούβες που έχουν οι δρόμοι και την κίνηση στις πόλεις, το ίδιο γρήγορα φτάνει στη δουλειά του και ο άλλος με το Ζάσταβα (ο ποδηλάτης έχει φτάσει ένα τέταρτο νωρίτερα και βάζει αποσμητικό στις μασχάλες :twit:)

Το δεύτερο θέλω να το κάνω φέιγ βολάν να το μοιράζω.

Όσο για το πρώτο, πιστεύω ότι οι ποδηλάτες που περνούν με κόκκινο ανήκουν στην ίδια κατηγορία με αυτούς που οδηγούν χωρίς ζώνη ή με τους άλλους που κάνουν κόλπα στην άσφαλτο με τις μηχανές χωρίς κράνη: υποβοηθούν τη διαδικασία της φυσικής επιλογής για να μην επιβιώνουν τα ηλίθια γονίδια. 

Σχετικό, από την Athens Voice: Θα βάζατε το παιδί σας να το συνθλίψει ένα φορτηγό 3 τόνων;


----------



## bernardina (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Alexandra (May 3, 2014)

Σάββατο πρωί έξω από ιδιωτικό διαγνωστικό κέντρο στην Αγία Παρασκευή. Το εν λόγω κέντρο διαθέτει πλατύ πεζοδρομιο στο οποίο χωράνε να παρκάρουν κάθετα 4 αυτοκίνητα, για να εξυπηρετούνται οι πελάτες. Συνήθως όλες οι θέσεις είναι κατειλημμένες, οπότε είσαι τυχερός αν βρεις κάποια από αυτές κενή. Όπως σήμερα: μόνο ένα αυτοκίνητο ήταν παρκαρισμένο, άρα είχε τρεις ακόμα θέσεις διαθέσιμες. Τρόπος του λέγειν διαθέσιμες, αφού ένας GMD είχε παρατήσει τη Μερσεντέ του παράλληλα στο πεζοδρόμιο, κλείνοντας την πρόσβαση στις άλλες τρεις θέσεις. Όπως είπε και κάποια ψυχή πριν από λίγες μέρες "με ξεπερνάει" αυτή η συμπεριφορά. Αδυνατώ να φανταστώ τι έχει αντί για φαιά ουσία μέσα στο κεφάλι του ο εν λόγω GMD.


----------



## SBE (May 3, 2014)

Streetpanthers.


----------



## bernardina (May 16, 2014)

Τη βαριοπούλαα :curse: :curse:


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2014)

...
Οι καθρέφτες σπάνε εύκολα και χωρίς εργαλεία. Άσε που, στο ποδήλατο, μια αλυσίδα, μια κλειδαριά, βρε αδερφέ, θα την έχεις εύκαιρη. Εάν μάλιστα έχεις και πέταλο, κάμπριο στο πιτς φιτίλι, τσακ μπαμ (μπουμ).  Αν και, τέτοια αμαξάκια, τρία άτομα τα μετακινούν σπρωχτά στη μέση του δρόμου χωρίς πολλά πολλά και χωρίς φθορά ξένης περιουσίας. Αρκεί να περιμένεις λίγο, τους επόμενους ποδηλάτες...


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 16, 2014)

Κάπου άκουσα ένα έξυπνο, βγάλτου τον αέρα από τα λάστιχα. Εύκολο, αποτελεσματικό, και αθώο: ούτε καν φθορά ξένης περιουσίας. Βέβαια έτσι τον καθηλώνεις εκεί, κι αυτό δεν είναι καλό για τους υπόλοιπους... :twit:


----------



## Palavra (May 16, 2014)

Παιδιά, το 100, να φάει την κλήση του να στρώσει. Να σου πω εγώ μετά πώς θα το φυσάει και δε θα κρυώνει όταν σκάσει τα ωραία του ευρουλάκια.


----------



## SBE (May 16, 2014)

Άμα είχε πάει και 20 πόντους πιο μπροστά, θα εμπόδιζε εντελώς τη διέλευση για όλους. Μισές δουλειές!


----------



## bernardina (May 17, 2014)

SBE said:


> Άμα είχε πάει και 20 πόντους πιο μπροστά, θα εμπόδιζε εντελώς τη διέλευση για όλους. Μισές δουλειές!



Mα το έχει κάνει ο συνάδελφός του, ο έτερος greek malaka driver στο ακριβώς διπλανό τετράγωνο. Εξ ου και ο άνθρωπος αναγκάζεται να κατεβεί στο δρόμο για να προχωρήσει.


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2014)

Ντιπ για ντιπ καθημερινό.


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2014)

Μέσα σε 4 μέρες προβλήθηκε 12,5 εκατομμύρια φορές. Τυχαίο; Μπα.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 20, 2014)

Κλασική εικόνα GMD σήμερα στην Αττική Οδό: δικυκλιστής πάνω σε παπάκι, στη μεσαία λωρίδα με ταχύτητα κάτω από 100. Τα αυτοκίνητα τον προσπερνούν από αριστερά κι από δεξιά με 120 (το νόμιμο), κι ακόμα παραπάνω, αυτός τον χαβά του. Είναι προφανώς ο ίδιος που όταν οδηγεί αυτοκίνητο δεν ξέρει τι θα πει δεξιά λωρίδα, κολλημένος πάντα στη μεσαία ή στην αριστερή.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 22, 2014)

Ο κάθε GMD, βέβαια, αφήνει κάποια στιγμή το αυτοκίνητο ή το δίτροχό του και μπαίνει στο μετρό. Και πώς αποδεικνύει τότε ότι είναι GMD ή αλλιώς ανάγωγος Ελληναράς; Μα φυσικά καταλαμβάνοντας όλη την κυλιόμενη σκάλα και μην αφήνοντας κανέναν άλλον να περάσει. Προσοχή, δεν λέω «στέκεται αριστερά, αντί για δεξιά», αλλά «στέκεται στη μέση, με τα πόδια ανοιχτά και έτοιμος για καβγά». Μου συνέβη σήμερα στις κυλιόμενες σκάλες, στην κάθοδο στους Αμπελοκήπους. Η σκάλα είναι εντελώς κενή και βρίσκεται μόνο ο εν λόγω κύριος με τη γυναίκα του και το παιδί του. Ο ίδιος είναι πίσω από την οικογένειά του και με τη στάση του δείχνει ότι τους «προστατεύει» από εκείνους που έχουν το θράσος να θέλουν να περάσουν. Φτάνω πίσω του και λέω «Συγγνώμη να περάσω». Απάντηση, «Τι συγγνώμη και συγγνώμη; Αν βιάζεσαι, πήγαινε _από τη σκάλα». _Μετάφραση: «Πήγαινε από την άλλη σκάλα, αυτή είναι δική μου και δεν το κουνάω». Εγώ επιμένω, «Συγγνώμη να περάσω» και ακούω κάτι ακατάληπτα και από τη σύζυγο. Τελικά με άφησαν να περάσω και σίγουρα έδωσαν ένα εξαιρετικό μάθημα στο παιδί τους.


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> ... και ακούω κάτι ακατάληπτα και από τη σύζυγο. Τελικά με άφησαν να περάσω και σίγουρα έδωσαν ένα εξαιρετικό μάθημα στο παιδί τους.


*l'esprit de l'escalier * escalator wit, trepverter and Treppenwitz (in English, not German)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2014)

Κακίες... Μπορεί και να κρατούσε τα μπόσικα, ώστε αν σπάσει η σκάλα και πέσουν, να τους συγκρατήσει.


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κακίες... Μπορεί και να κρατούσε τα μπόσικα, ώστε αν σπάσει η σκάλα και πέσουν, να τους συγκρατήσει.



The Escalator Atlas, escalating.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 22, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κακίες... Μπορεί και να κρατούσε τα μπόσικα, ώστε αν σπάσει η σκάλα και πέσουν, να τους συγκρατήσει.


Χαχα... Αδύνατο. Αν έσπαγε η σκάλα, θα έπεφτε πάνω τους. Ήταν στο κατέβασμα, όχι στο ανέβασμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2014)

Έχει πεθάνει πια ο ιπποτισμός σε αυτή τη χώρα... Για να μην πούμε για την κοινή λογική.


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω για ιπποτισμούς, πάντως εντύπωση μου κάνει το πως στην Αθήνα στις κυλιόμενες σκάλες του μετρό γίνεται ΤΟ στριμωξίδι. Δυο-τρεις σε κάθε σκαλοπάτι, ούτε ένα σκαλοπάτι κενό για να μην κολλήσεις στον μπροστινό σου κλπ. 
Έχω καταλήξει ότι είμαστε λαός αγχωμένων επιβατών. Και πώς να μην είμαστε; Οι πρώτες μου αναμνήσεις από την αστική συγκοινωνία στην Πάτρα ήταν ο πανικός να προλάβουμε να κατεβούμε από το λεωφορείο, μην μας κλείσει ο οδηγός την πόρτα και φύγει. Το οποίο συνέβαινε τακτικά σε επιβάτες που δεν είχαν προλάβει να βγουν έξω στα δύο δευτερόλεπτα ανάμεσα στο φρενάρισμα και το ξεκίνημα. Γιατί τέτοιος πανικός; Η πιθανή εξήγηση είναι ότι ο οδηγός-ιδιοκτήτης είτε βιαζόταν να τελειώνει τα δρομολόγια είτε ήθελε να καταφέρει να στριμώξει ένα ακόμα δρομολόγιο στη βάρδια ή απλά έτρεφε μίσος ασίγαστο προς τους επιβάτες και ήθελε να εκδικηθεί κυρίως τα γυναικόπαιδα, τους ηλικιωμένους, όποιον είχε το χέρι στο γύψο κλπ. Κι όλα αυτά ενώ ανάμεσα στις στάσεις νόμιζε ότι ήταν ραλίστας.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 2, 2014)

Επιτέλους, μια εξήγηση!
Νάρκες από την εποχή του Β' Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου θεωρεί ότι υπάρχουν κάτω από τη δεξιά λωρίδα της εθνικής οδού το 72% των οδηγών


----------



## Zazula (Dec 13, 2014)

Πρέπει να κάνουμε έναν διεθνή διαγωνισμό για τους χειρότερους ταξιτζήδες! :) http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02f34th


----------



## SBE (Dec 16, 2014)

Μ'αρεσε που τα κίτρινα ταξί στην αρχή είχαν ταμπέλα Black Cab.


----------



## Costas (Jan 21, 2015)

Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει αυτό αλλού: (από Monumenta)

Ο Ευρωπαϊκός Χάρτης των Δικαιωμάτων του Πεζού

Επίσημη Εφημερίδα των Ευρωπαϊκών Κοινοτήτων Αριθ. C 290/53
Τετάρτη, 12 Οκτωβρίου 1988
6. Προστασία των πεζών, έγγραφο A2-154/88

ΨΗΦΙΣΜΑ
σχετικά με την προστασία των πεζών και τον ευρωπαϊκό χάρτη δικαιωμάτων του πεζού

Το Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο,
-έχοντας υπόψη την πρόταση ψηφίσματος του κ. Ulburghs για την προστασία των πεζών (έγγρ. B2-859/86),
-έχοντας υπόψη το ψήφισμά του της 18.2.1986 για τη λήψη κοινών μέτρων με στόχο τον
περιορισμό των οδικών ατυχημάτων (1),
-έχοντας υπόψη το ψήφισμά του της 13.3.1987 για το ποδήλατο ως μέσο μεταφοράς (2).
-έχοντας υπόψη τα αποτελέσματα των πρωτοβουλιών που ανελήφθησαν επ' ευκαιρία του Ευρωπαϊκού Έτους Οδικής Ασφάλειας,
-έχοντας υπόψη την έκθεση της Επιτροπής Περιβάλλοντος Δημοσίας Υγείας και Προστασίας των Καταναλωτών (έγγρ. Α2-154/88),

Α. λαμβάνοντας υπόψη ότι το τέταρτο πρόγραμμα δράσης της Κοινότητας σε θέματα περιβάλλοντος δίνει όλο και μεγαλύτερη προτεραιότητα στα προβλήματα του αστικού περιβάλλοντος και ότι, στο πλαίσιο αυτό, η προστασία της κυκλοφορίας των πεζών μπορεί να συμβάλει αποτελεσματικά στην ευημερία των πολιτών, την αναβάθμιση των συλλογικών χώρων και την προστασία των ιστορικο-πολεοδομικών και περιβαλλοντικών αξιών,

Β. λαμβάνοντας υπόψη ότι κάθε άνθρωπος, σε κάποια εποχή της ζωής του, κυκλοφορεί πεζός. ότι, στις αστικές περιοχές, οι μετακινήσεις με τα πόδια αντιπροσωπεύουν σημαντικό ποσοστό της κυκλοφορίας (25 έως 45%) και ότι αφορά κυρίως τις ασθενέστερες κοινωνικές ομάδες (παιδιά, ηλικιωμένους),

Γ. έχοντας υπόψη ότι το ένα τρίτο περίπου των θανατηφόρων οδικών ατυχημάτων αφορά πεζούς και ότι το ήμισυ σχεδόν των θανάτων παιδιών αποδίδεται σε παρόμοια ατυχήματα,

Δ. λαμβάνοντας υπόψη, ότι η αιτία πολλών οδικών ατυχημάτων, κατά το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό, πρέπει να αναζητηθεί στην κινούμενη με μεγάλη ταχύτητα κυκλοφορία αυτοκινήτων,

Ε. Λαμβάνοντας υπόψη ότι η κοινωνική ιδεολογία του “προτεραιότητα στην οδική κυκλοφορία σε κάθε περίπτωση”, η οργάνωση των πόλεων, η κατάσταση του οδικού δικτύου και η εισβολή των ιδιωτικών αυτοκινήτων περιορίζουν τις δυνατότητες μετακίνησης των πεζών και αποκλείουν από τους δημόσιους χώρους τις ασθενέστερες κατηγορίες και ιδίως τους ανάπηρους και τα μειονεκτούντα άτομα που αποτελούν σημαντικό ποσοστό του ευρωπαϊκού πληθυσμού,

ΣΤ. έχοντας υπόψη ότι η προϊούσα γήρανση του πληθυσμού καθιστά οξύτερο το πρόβλημα της προστασίας των πεζών τόσο από ποιοτική όσο και από ποσοτική άποψη,

Ζ. έχοντας υπόψη ότι στις πόλεις και ιδίως στα ιστορικά κέντρα και τις βιομηχανικές ζώνες οι συνθήκες μετακίνησης των πεζών είναι απαράδεκτες, εξαιτίας του υψηλού ποσοστού ηχορύπανσης και ατμοσφαιρικής ρύπανσης, και ότι τα παιδιά είναι η πιo εκτεθειμένη ομάδα πεζών στα καυσαέρια (στα οποία συγκαταλέγεται ο μόλυβδος) και στις βλάβες του ακουστικού και νευροφυτικού συστήματος, λόγω του αναστήματός τους και του ευαίσθητου οργανισμού τους

Η. έχοντας υπόψη ότι ως χώροι για τους πεζούς τις περισσότερες φορές θεωρούνται όσοι έχουν απομείνει από τους χώρους που προορίζονται για την οικοδόμηση και τις ανάγκες της κυκλοφορίας των οχημάτων

Θ. έχοντας υπόψη ότι, στις περισσότερες χώρες, τα μέτρα που αποβλέπουν στην αύξηση της οδικής ασφάλειας (διαφημιστικές εκστρατείες, νομοθετικά μέτρα, συντήρηση και βελτίωση των οδικών υποδομών) ευνοούν κυρίως τους αυτοκινητιστές και ότι στα εκπαιδευτικά προγράμματα καθώς και σε εκείνα για την απόκτηση άδειας οδηγήσεως αυτοκινήτου, ελάχιστη προσοχή δίδεται σε προσαρμοσμένη προς τους πεζούς συμπεριφορά

Ι. έχοντας υπόψη ότι όλο και περισσότερες ομάδες του πληθυσμού θεωρούν ως επιτακτική ανάγκη τη στροφή προς μία αξιοπρεπή και φιλική προς το περιβάλλον εξέλιξη στον τομέα της οδικής κυκλοφορίας.

1. Θεωρεί ότι η πoλιτική υπέρ των πεζών οφείλει να είναι το κεντρικό στοιχείο δράσης που θα αποβλέπει στη δημιουργία μιας νέας και περισσότερο ανθρώπινης πολεοδομικής αντίληψης και επομένως οφείλει να καταστεί ουσιαστικός παράγοντας της πολιτικής των κρατών μελών στον τομέα των μεταφορών, της πολεοδομίας και των οικοδομικών κατασκευών.

2. Για το σκοπό αυτό εγκρίνει τον ακόλουθο Eυρωπαϊκό Χάρτη των δικαιωμάτων του πεζού:

Ι. ο πεζός έχει δικαίωμα να ζει σε ένα υγιές περιβάλλον και να απολαμβάνει ελεύθερα τους δημόσιους χώρους μέσα σε κατάλληλες συνθήκες που θα εξασφαλίζουν τη σωματική και ψυχική του υγεία.

II. ο πεζός έχει δικαίωμα να ζει σε αστικά κέντρα ή χωριά οργανωμένα για την εξυπηρέτηση του ανθρώπου και όχι του αυτοκινήτου, τα οποία να διαθέτουν υποδομή προσιτή στους πεζούς και στους ποδηλάτες.

IIΙ. τα παιδιά, οι ηλικιωμένοι και τα μειονεκτούντα άτομα δικαιούνται μία πόλη που να αποτελεί χώρο κοινωνικοποίησής τους και όχι χώρο επιδείνωσης της κατάστασης αδυναμίας τους.

IV. Τα μειονεκτούντα άτομα δικαιούνται ειδικών μέτρων τα οποία θα τους εγγυώνται την όσο το δυνατό μεγαλύτερη ανεξαρτησία κινητικότητας μέσω προσαρμογής του δημόσιου χώρου, τεχνικών συστημάτων κυκλοφορίας και δημοσίων μέσων μεταφοράς (διαχωριστικές γραμμές, προειδοποιητικές ενδείξεις, ακουστική σήμανση, πρόσβαση με ευκολία σε λεωφορεία, τράμ και τραίνα),

V. O πεζός δικαιούται να έχει στην αποκλειστική του χρήση αφενός μεν αστικές ζώνες, κατά το δυνατόν εκτεταμένες, οι οποίες δεν θα αποτελούν απλώς “νησίδες πεζώv” αλλά θα εντάσσονται αρμονικά στη γενική συγκρότηση της πόλης, αφετέρου δε διασυνδεόμενες σύντομες, λογικές και ασφαλείς διαδρομές.

VI. Συγκεκριμένα, ο πεζός έχει δικαίωμα:

α) στην τήρηση των προδιαγραφών που θεωρούνται αποδεκτές από επιστημονική άποψη και αφορούν τις εκπομπές θορύβου και χημικών ουσιών από τα αυτοκίνητα,

β) στη γενικευμένη χρήση, στα δημόσια μεταφορικά μέσα, αυτοκινήτων που δεν αποτελούν πηγή ατμοσφαιρικής ρύπανσης ή ηχορύπανσης,

γ) στη δημιουργία πνευμόνων πράσινου, μεταξύ άλλων, μέσω της δενδροφύτευσης αστικών περιοχών,

δ) στον καθορισμό ορίων ταχύτητας και στην επαναδιευθέτηση των οδών και των διασταυρώσεων ώστε να υπάρχουν πραγματικές εγγυήσεις για την κυκλοφορία των πεζών και των ποδηλατών,

ε) στην απαγόρευση των διαφημίσεων που προβάλλουν την επικίνδυνη και αντικανονική χρήση του αυτοκινήτου,

στ) σε αποτελεσματικά συστήματα σήμανσης που να εξυπηρετούν και όσους στερούνται όρασης ή ακοής,

ζ) σε ειδικά μέτρα που θα επιτρέπουν τη στάση, την πρόσβαση και τη διάβαση οδών και πεζοδρομίων,

η) στην προσαρμογή του οχήματος και εξοπλισμού των αυτοκινήτων κατά τρόπο ώστε να αμβλυνθούν τα πιο αιχμηρά μέρη τους και να καταστούν αποτελεσματικότερα τα συστήματα προειδοποιητικών φωτεινών σημάτων,

θ) στην καθιέρωση ενός συστήματος ευθύνης περί του κινδύνου ούτως ώστε εκείνοι που δημιουργούν τον κίνδυνο να υφίστανται και τις οικονομικές συνέπειες (όπως π.χ. στη Γαλλία από το 1985),

ι) σε εκπαίδευση οδηγών αυτοκινήτων που θα αποβλέπει σε προσαρμοσμένη οδική συμπεριφορά ως προς τους πεζούς και όσους κυκλοφορούν με μικρή ταχύτητα.

VII. Ο πεζός έχει δικαίωμα για απόλυτη και πλήρη ελευθερία μετακίνησης, η οποία είναι δυνατή με τη χρησιμοποίηση όλων των μέσων μεταφοράς. Συγκεκριμένα, έχει δικαίωμα:

α) σε φιλικό για το περιβάλλον πλήρες δίκτυο δημοσίων μεταφορικών μέσων κατάλληλο για την ικανοποίηση των αναγκών όλων των πολιτών, μειονεκτούντων ή μη,

β) σε διευκολύνσεις για τα ποδήλατα που θα καλύπτουν ολόκληρη την πόλη,

γ) στη διαμόρφωση χώρων στάθμευσης κατά τέτοιο τρόπο που δεν παρεμποδίζουν την κινητικότητα των πεζών και θα τους επιτρέπουν να επωφελούνται από τα αρχιτεκτονικά πλεονεκτήματα.

VIII. Κάθε κράτος πρέπει να εξασφαλίζει την πλήρη ενημέρωση των πεζών ως προς τα δικαιώματά τους καθώς και ως προς τις εναλλακτικές δυνατότητες κυκλοφορίας που είναι φιλικές τόσο για τα άτομα όσο και για το περιβάλλον, μέσω των καταλληλότερων διαύλων και ήδη από τις πρώτες βαθμίδες της σχολικής εκπαίδευσης.”

3. Καλεί την Επιτροπή να καθιερώσει Ευρωπαϊκή Ημέρα των Δικαιωμάτων των Πεζών, να γvωστοποιήσει το περιεχόμενο του παρόντος Χάρτη και να υποβάλει σχετική πρόταση οδηγίας.

4. Ζητεί από τα κράτη μέλη να λάβουν όλα τα αναγκαία μέτρα για την υλοποίηση του Χάρτη αυτού, δηλαδή άσκηση προσεκτικού ελέγχου για την ουσιαστική εφαρμογή της ισχύουσας νομοθεσίας περί προστασίας των πεζών, και ιδίως των κοινοτικών οδηγιών που αναφέρονται στη ρύπανση από τα αυτοκίνητα και στην απαγόρευση της βενζίνης με μόλυβδο, και να προβλέψουν επιτέλους αυστηρές κυρώσεις για τους παραβάτες.

5. Θεωρεί σκόπιμο να συσταθεί στο πλαίσιο της Επιτροπής ομάδα μελέτης επιφορτισμένη με τη χαρτογράφηση των πιo επικίνδυνων και πιo υποβαθμισμένων αστικών περιοχών και την εξεύρεση , των ενδεδειγμένων λύσεων σε κάθε περίπτωση.

6. Αναθέτει στον Πρόεδρό του να διαβιβάσει το παρόν ψήφισμα στο Συμβούλιο, την Επιτροπή, τις κυβερνήσεις των κρατών μελών και τις ενδιαφερόμενες οργανώσεις.

(') ΕΕ C 68 της 24.3.Ι986, σ. 29
(') ΕΕ C 99 της 13.4.Ι987, σ. Ι92


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Πάτρα-Είμαι-γάιδαρος-παρκάρω-όπου-θέλω/405318799647801


----------



## SBE (Aug 29, 2015)

Περιοχή με μεγάλους και αδειανούς δρόμους. Πάνω στο μηχανάκι ζευγάρι χωρίς μπανάλ κράνη και λοιπή προστασία για τους φοβιτσιάρδες, έχουν αφήσει το μηχανάκι να τσουλάει τον κατηφορο και επιδίδονται σε περιπτύξεις. Δηλαδή: η κοπέλα έχει περάσει τα χέρια της γύρω από το λαιμό του νεαρού, ο οποίος έχει γυρίσει προς τα πίσω και φιλιούνται. Τον δρόμο τον προσέχει ο κανένας (μιλάμε για ελληνικό δρόμο, με λακούβες). 

Οι περιπτύξεις συνεχίζονται με τον ίδιο τρόπο και στο επόμενο φανάρι, αφού έχουν μπει σε δρόμο της πόλης με κανονική κυκλοφορία. Τους προσπερνάμε άρον άρον. Λίγο πιο κάτω μας περνάνε πάλι, κι αυτή τη φορά ο νεαρός έχει ΚΑΙ κινητό στο αυτί του, ενώ το αλληλοπασπάτεμα συνεχίζεται, όπως συνεχίζεται και η οδήγηση χωρίς ορατότητα, και πλέον και χωρίς χέρια. 
Σε κάποιο σημείο περνάει δίπλα τους περιπολικό της τροχαίας. 

Έστριψαν κάπου και τους χάσαμε στην κίνηση. Αλλά είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα τους βρείτε εύκολα στο κοντινότερο νοσοκομείο.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 29, 2015)

Σπαρταριστή η περιγραφή, και σ' ευχαριστούμε. Αλλά το γεγονός είναι τραγικό. Ο αριθμός των μηχανάκηδων που δεν φοράνε κράνος ή το φοράνε στον αγκώνα τους (!) είναι απαράδεκτος. Πριν από καμιά δεκαετία, κινήθηκα σε ιταλικούς δρόμους (όχι εθνική οδό) στην περιοχή της Νάπολης. Ήταν καλοκαίρι και τα μηχανάκια χιλιάδες. Αριθμός μοτοσικλετιστών χωρίς κράνος = μηδέν. Ούτε ένας για δείγμα.


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 1, 2015)

Σήμερα πέτυχα τέσσερις μαζεμένους, τους φωτογράφισα και σας τους παρουσιάζω:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 29, 2016)

Χωρίς λόγια.


----------



## Tapioco (Feb 1, 2016)

Όταν βλέπω τέτοια, μου έρχεται να βγάλω από την τσέπη τα κλειδιά μου...


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 1, 2016)

Tapioco said:


> Όταν βλέπω τέτοια, μου έρχεται να βγάλω από την τσέπη τα κλειδιά μου...


Σωστός.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2016)

Να τυπώσετε ένα ωραίο γραμματάκι στο οποίο θα εξηγείτε με απλά λόγια πόσο αρνητικά σκέφτεται κάθε άνθρωπος που περνά από εκείνο το σημείο για το πόσο μαλάκας είναι ο οδηγός του αυτοκινήτου, πόσο του εύχονται όλοι καλόγερους σε ευαίσθητα σημεία, πόσο μερικοί μπαίνουν στον πειρασμό να του ζωγραφίσουν το αυτοκίνητο και πόσο όλη αυτή η αρνητική ενέργεια επιδρά στο κάρμα του και στις δουλειές του. Και ότι αν τον ξαναδείτε στραβοπαρκαρισμένο θα πέσετε κατά λάθος πάνω στο καθρεφτάκι του. Να το έχετε πρόχειρο το γραμματάκι και, όταν βλέπετε τέτοιους ασυνείδητους, να βάζετε το γραμματάκι εκεί που βάζουν τις κλήσεις οι τροχονόμοι. Μπορεί να έχει καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2016)

Το παρκάρισμα στα σούπερμάρκετ που έχουν τα κουτιά για να μπεις είναι ενδιαφέρον σπορ στην Ελλάδα. Το παρατηρώ όποτε έρχομαι με ανάμικτα συναισθήματα- να κλάψω ή να γελάσω;
Πρώτα πρώτα κανένας δεν έχει την άνεση να κάνει τέτοιο παρκάρισμα. Κι ότι χρειάζεται μετά την είσοδο στο κουτί να κάνεις και μανούβρες για να πας στη σωστή θέση. 
Δεύτερα, κανένας δεν φαίνεται να καταλαβαίνει ότι πρέπει να είναι ολόκληρο το ιχ μέσα στο κουτί. Και κατά προτίμηση με αρκετό χώρο για να βγει ο οδηγός. Δηλαδή ελαφρώς έκκεντρο. 
Έπειτα, κανένας δεν σέβεται τον διπλανό του. Όλοι πιάνουν δυο θέσεις ο καθένας. Μερικοί και τρεις, παρκάροντας παράλληλα (ναι, το έχω δει). 
Φυσικά κανένας δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι αν όλοι παρκάρουμε μέσα στο κουτί μας θα χωράμε περισσότεροι. 
Και όλοι εκμεταλλεύονται το ότι δεν θα φάνε κλήση στο ιδιωτικό πάρκιγκ του σούπερμαρκετ.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 1, 2016)

Έχω δει στο υπόγειο πάρκινγκ του ΑΒ Βασιλόπουλος αυτοκίνητο να πιάνει τέσσερις θέσεις. Έτσι.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 1, 2016)

Αλλά για να λέμε και για τα στραβά των πεζών:

1) Ηλικιωμένος και σχετικά παχύς προσπαθεί (και καταφέρνει) να καβαλήσει το διάζωμα στη Μεσογείων σε σημείο που ακόμα και οι νέοι θα δυσκολεύονταν, ενώ η διάβαση είναι 100 μέτρα πιο κάτω.

2) Οδηγώ στη μεσαία λωρίδα της Μεσογείων και ξαφνικά μου πετάγονται δύο πεζοί, ένας από τη δεξιά πλευρά και ένας από την αριστερή, που διασχίζουν μακριά από διαβάσεις. Αν στραβοτιμονιάσω προς τα δεξιά ή προς τα αριστερά, θα χτυπήσω σίγουρα τον έναν από τους δύο. Αναγκάζομαι ξαφνικά να κοκαλώσω το αυτοκίνητο στη μέση του δρόμου, για να μη σκοτώσω κανέναν από τους δύο ανεγκέφαλους.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2016)

Alexandra said:


> Έχω δει στο υπόγειο πάρκινγκ του ΑΒ Βασιλόπουλος αυτοκίνητο να πιάνει τέσσερις θέσεις. Έτσι.




Αυτός πάλι νόμιζε ότι έπαιζε γκο.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go_(game)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 1, 2016)

Alexandra said:


> Αλλά για να λέμε και για τα στραβά των πεζών...


Λατρεύω τους πεζούς όταν κάνω ποδήλατο. 
Συχνά πυκνά ξεροβήχω δυνατά ή σφυρίζω τραγουδάκια για να με αντιληφθούν.
Προχτές είπα σε δυο κουκλίτσες που κουβέντιαζαν αιωρώντας αμέριμνες τις τσάντες τους στη μέση του δρόμου: "Πεζοδρόμιο, κορίτσια, πεζοδρόμιο!" - διότι εκεί υπήρχε πεζοδρόμιο και μάλιστα αρκετά φαρδύ (όταν δεν υπάρχει ή είναι για μονόποδες εννοείται ότι δεν είμαι τόσο αυστηρή, τουλάχιστον όμως περιμένω να έχουν λιγάκι το νου τους).
Κακώς το έχω αμελήσει - πρέπει εξάπαντος να βάλω κουδουνάκι.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Κακώς το έχω αμελήσει - πρέπει εξάπαντος να βάλω κουδουνάκι.



Ή κάτι σαν αυτό. Πολύ θα ήθελα να ήμουνα στις ισάδες της Αθήνας και να κάνω ποδήλατο, μόνο και μόνο για να έχω και τέτοια κόρνα.


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2016)

nickel said:


> Ή κάτι σαν αυτό. Πολύ θα ήθελα να ήμουνα στις ισάδες της Αθήνας και να κάνω ποδήλατο, μόνο και μόνο για να έχω και τέτοια κόρνα.
> ...



Αυτό ακριβώς έχω, κόρνα με φούσκα, στα ισάδια του κάμπου. 
Αλλά σκέφτομαι να το αναβαθμίσω σε ηλεκτρικό. Ahooga! Μπισικλέτας πατσιμπούμ καράμπας! 

Υπάρχουν και πιο δραστικές λύσεις, βέβαια:


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 1, 2016)

Εντελώς συμπτωματικά, σήμερα στο FB:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2016)

Zazula said:


> Την παράνοια του «θα μπλοκάρονται και οχήματα τα οποία παρκάρουν πάνω σε ράμπες αναπήρων, σε ποδηλατοδιαδρόμους, σε πάρκα και πλατείες και σε σημεία που εμποδίζουν την κίνηση των πεζών» την αντιλαμβάνεσαι; Ότι δηλαδή αυτός που παρεμποδίζει θα ακινητοποιείται κι έτσι θα παρεμποδίζει επί ακόμη μακρότερον;





Alexandra said:


> Κάτσε, δεν είναι παράνοια. Είναι αποτρεπτικό μέτρο. Μία φορά θα την πατήσεις και δεν το ξανακάνεις. Δεν επρόκειτο ούτως ή άλλως να φύγει από κει αυτός που εμποδίζει. Επειδή μόλις φεύγει, ατιμώρητος, τον διαδέχεται αμέσως άλλος θρασύτατος.


Και ναι, ο Δήμος Αθηναίων κρατάει το αυτοκίνητο στη θέση του για μια μέρα, και (αν η μέρα παρέλθει και το πρόστιμο δεν έχει πληρωθεί, τότε) γερανό στέλνει την επομένη — για περιπτώσεις λχ όπως τούτη 'δώ:


Επιλέγει μαλλαλόγια να πηδήξει στεγνά για μία ολόκληρη μέρα ανθρώπους με πρόβλημα, στο όνομα ποιανού πράγματος;
Ούτως ή άλλως, δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση ο εν λόγω να φύγει ατιμώρητος απ' αυτήν τη θέση, το πρόστιμό του θα το έτρωγε κανονικά και τις πινακίδες του θα τις έχανε (που τσούζει πολύ περισσότερο —_και _οικονομικά _και _πρακτικά— και το οποίο εδώ το γλιτώνει!!!).
Κι επίσης, ο ΚΟΚ επιτρέπει εδώ μία βεβαίωση παράβασης ανά τρεις ώρες και γερανό (αν δεν εμποδίζει την κυκλοφορία) στις έξι — που κι αυτό με τις δαγκάνες χάνεται...
Κι εδώ που τα λέμε, από παιδαγωγική σκοπιά, όσο μεγαλύτερη κινητικότητα αφεθεί να έχει σε παραβατική συμπεριφορά το συγκεκριμένο σημείο, τόσο περισσότερα πρόστιμα θα πέσουν και πινακίδες θ' αφαιρεθούν —κανείς δεν φεύγει ατιμώρητος, λέμε!— κι έτσι τόσο περισσότεροι θα εκπαιδευτούν στο να μην το ξανακάνουν.
Και δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι ο συγκεκριμένος χώρος θα καταλαμβανόταν αδιάλειπτα για όσο χρονικό διάστημα ο καθ' ου χρειάζεται να πάει να πληρώσει.
Άκου γερανός την επομένη!
Μιλάμε ο Δήμος Αθηναίων πήρε το υπέρτατα βλακώδες κόνσεπτ (διάβαζε: δαγκάνες) και μόλις το ανέβασε καναδυό level... 



Palavra said:


> Έχω ακούσει ότι αντί να μπαίνεις στον πειρασμό να προβείς σε φθορά ξένης περιουσίας, μπορείς πολύ απλά να ξεφουσκώσεις και τα τέσσερα λάστιχά του ανοίγοντας τις βαλβίδες


Από ποινική άποψη τα λες σωστά, είναι το καλύτερο διότι δεν διώκεται καθότι δεν συνιστά κατά νόμον φθορά της ξένης περιουσίας.
(Βέβαια, στην περίπτωση που ο άλλος κατέβει τρέχοντας έχοντας στην αγκαλιά το παιδί του που πρέπει να το πάει επειγόντως στο νοσοκομείο, ε όπως και να το κάνουμε μια μηνυσούλα την σηκώνει το πράγμα. :s)
Ωστόσο από τεχνική άποψη πώς θα το κάνει κάποιος; Θα πρέπει να κυκλοφορεί με βαλβιδοσφίχτη, έτσι ώστε να μπορεί να ξεβιδώνει λίγο και να χαλαρώνει τον πυρήνα της βαλβίδας:


----------



## Irini (Dec 2, 2016)

Για να είσαι καλός οδηγός χρειάζονται και οι κατάλληλες συνθήκες. http://www.ethnos.gr/klik/arthro/ap...na_metakinithoun_kadoi_h_autokinita-64718777/


----------



## SBE (Dec 2, 2016)

Μια χαρά συνθήκες βλέπω. Εμφανέστατη σήμανση των θέσεων παρκαρίσματος.


----------

